# 2019, Waiting on lambs!



## secuono

Breeding season started last night, October 2nd. This morning, Latte had a marked backside.

Three rams are dual registered & one is single registered.

I may decide to use a cleanup ram, but will wait until December to decide. Would be Wooly Bully or Krillin as the ram.


Billy
Ewenique, Juliana, Surry, Addie & Patchie.

Wooly Bully
Sugar, Chocolate, Guinevere & Shelly.

Sebastian
Lucia, Latte, Matilda, Tatiana & Vanilla.

Michaelis
Marley, Periwinkle, Marshmallow & Eloise.


Sebastian




Michaelis



Wooly Bully




Billy


----------



## Baymule

You have a nice flock. Is it easy to sell the lambs? Do you sell them as breeders, fiber or slaughter?


----------



## secuono

Pet and breeders mostly. A few have sold as fiber only over the years. Many people don't consider their fiber worth anything, and its true that most tend to have poor wool. I don't believe any have been bought to be eaten, but one person did buy a m/f pair to breed for meat. Though, they resold before that ever happened.
Ewes sell very easily. This is the first year I haven't been able to sell out of male lambs, have two left.
No luck finding a serious meat buyer, if you know one in my area, PM me their info!
4H is tricky. They want them born super early and I'm unwilling to risk lambs being born only to freeze to death in November or December.


----------



## secuono

Addie was marked by Billy today!
She's a butterball this year, hopefully will have twins.


----------



## secuono

Ordered 10 yards of 60" natural cotton duck cloth to make as many sheep coats as I can squeeze outta it!
Will try to figure out a way to make a chest cinch so that I can adjust fit on my old coats. Currently, I use baling twine and tie it closed and loosen as they grow wool.


----------



## secuono

Finally got new pictures of nearly everyone!

Addie


 


Billy 

 

Chocolate 


 


Shelly




Shenron


 

Sugar


 

Surry


 


Tatiana 

 


Vanilla

 

Yamcha


----------



## secuono

Lucia





Majin


 

Marshmallow 


 

Matilda





Michaelis 


 

Patchie


 

Marley


 

Periwinkle 


 

Piccolo


 

Sebastian


----------



## secuono

Eloise 


 

Ewenique 





Guinevere 


 

Icarus


 


Juliana

 

Latte


----------



## secuono




----------



## animalmom

A dozen Likes!  Such smooch-able faces.


----------



## secuono

Marley & Patchie look somewhat marked.
Marley in yellow, hard to see.


----------



## secuono

Vanilla looks marked today.
I think I'll use winter crayons for everyone next year and no more yellow! Lol


----------



## secuono

Chocolate looks marked today.


----------



## secuono

Juliana is marked today.
Sugar is slightly marked, rams are arguing over her, so probably solidly marked soon.


----------



## secuono

Saw Sugar get bred.
Then Tatiana was lined up and bugging him, but it looked like he kept failing to reach, so I moved her to Sebastian and he got the job done 3x before I even left the pen.
100% need to use softer crayons that the season calls for...lol.


----------



## secuono

Fabric arrived!
Cut 2 of 3 parts for three coats, missing part is leg straps.

First is smaller than all my bought coats and is overall 2in shorter along the sides.
Next one is same size as most of the bought coats, but is also 2in shorter along the sides.
And last has regular length sides, but longer than all my other coats. This one I'm hoping will fit the Corriedale well, if not, I'll make another.

I'm making sides shorter because some look like dresses on my ewes, even Tatiana's is too long down her sides, lol.

  

Husband is sleeping, so I can't sew them until tomorrow.


----------



## secuono

Made one coat and put it on Majin.
Then found a bought coat to put on Kibito.


----------



## Baymule

Good job on making the coats. Is the wool soft and what items do you make from it?


----------



## Baymule

Good job on making the coats. Is the wool soft and what items do you make from it?


----------



## Baymule

Good job on making the coats. Is the wool soft and what items do you make from it?


----------



## Baymule

Good job on making the coats. Is the wool soft and what items do you make from it?


----------



## Ridgetop

Are they Southdowns?


----------



## secuono

Baymule said:


> Good job on making the coats. Is the wool soft and what items do you make from it?



Some are softer than others. Since most breed them as pets and ignore wool quality, it can vary drastically. 
I don't wear layers or hats, gloves, scarves much, so I mostly just make yarn so far. =/
Hope to be good enough to sell yarn or simple finished products one day.




Ridgetop said:


> Are they Southdowns?



Babydoll Southdown.


----------



## Ridgetop

Cute - do you ever have eye problems with the covered faces?  DS1 had a couple Oxfords and had to keep the wool trimmed away from their eyes.


----------



## secuono

I have a few that get a little wool blind at the end of winter, rest have open space around the eyes. None have had physical issues like infection because of that, I did trim one once when she couldn't see me though.
Seems like their true face wool doesn't show until they are 2yrs old. And I've been trying to find a correlation between lamb face wool and how the adult face will look, but it seems pretty random. =/ 

I prefer this head. Short wedge shape, level fuzzy ears, wooly face down to lips, but not excessively shaggy and open eyes.


----------



## Ridgetop

They are awfully cute, but I am not really a wool person anymore.  No market here for good Dorset wool which is excellent for combining with exotic fibers.  Also very durable.  I tried spinning and learned how, but was not good at it, and really didn't like it well enough to invest in a wheel.  DH was much better than I was, but again not interested enough to warrant buying a wheel!  LOL  We did it more as an exercise in learning about the usefulness of sheep.  I can knit, but am not that fond of it.  My family sneers at my socks, and my crochet is terrible - no one seems to want crocheted bowls! 

In the long run, I just give away all my fleeces in the grease but it is getting harder to do that since most people don't want to take the time to skirt and process.  The processor I used has stop accepting raw fleeces from clients.  I finally gave away all my processed fleece bats to a friend whose daughter wanted to learn to spin.  She has enough for a year!  LOL  I used to do my own shearing but am not able to do it anymore.  The cost of shearing here is $40 per ewe and $50 per ram.  I am in the process of switching to Dorpers. I am careful to buy only those with a higher % of slick shedding.  My sales are all for freezer lambs so whether they have fleece is immaterial.   

But those faces are sure adorable!


----------



## secuono

Surry & Guinevere marked today. Seen both bred after I noticed the marks as well.

So then that is 11 ewes bred so far & 7 left to go!! 

Will still swap crayon colors soon to see if any did not take and cycled/bred again.

If they all did take, that's a lot of late February, very early March lambs smooshed together! 

I think I'll change breeding season to start on October 15th from next year onward.


----------



## secuono

Ewenique still holding out.


 
Happy Guinevere with her blue butt.


 


Going to change Michaelis' yellow crayon to another color, just can't see anything!


----------



## Ridgetop

That yellow crayon is almost useless.  I use blue, orange or red, green.  Unless you run your ewes into a small enclosure at night or morning, you can't see the yellow.  Congratulations on getting so many marked to soon.  I like having lambing season all coming at once.  Get it over with.  Unless you have an ongoing freezer lamb market, there is no reason to spread the work out.  I have a smaller flock, but I have less space too and like to use a creep for our lambs.  They reach 100 lbs by 4 months and go off to the butcher.  Since I have no pasture, I cut the ewes grain a week ahead of that time and just keep the lambs on creep grain.  Cuts the overall cost of feed, since the ewes are not getting grain for the last month, and the lambs go off to the butcher and are off expensive hay. 

This year we have gotten rain 3 times!  Last night it rained for 6 hours.  Not raining now, but it looks like it moght rain again.  Maybe we will really have El Nino this year after all.  If we do, we will have plenty of green forage (not good pasture but green stuff).


----------



## secuono

Got Michaelis into a soft red crayon, then felt Sebastian's and decided to swap his out to a soft orange.
Thought the orange looked brighter online, in person, it is more of a weird brown...so...we will see how it does.


----------



## secuono

Ridgetop said:


> That yellow crayon is almost useless.  I use blue, orange or red, green.  Unless you run your ewes into a small enclosure at night or morning, you can't see the yellow.  Congratulations on getting so many marked to soon.  I like having lambing season all coming at once.  Get it over with.  Unless you have an ongoing freezer lamb market, there is no reason to spread the work out.  I have a smaller flock, but I have less space too and like to use a creep for our lambs.  They reach 100 lbs by 4 months and go off to the butcher.  Since I have no pasture, I cut the ewes grain a week ahead of that time and just keep the lambs on creep grain.  Cuts the overall cost of feed, since the ewes are not getting grain for the last month, and the lambs go off to the butcher and are off expensive hay.
> 
> This year we have gotten rain 3 times!  Last night it rained for 6 hours.  Not raining now, but it looks like it moght rain again.  Maybe we will really have El Nino this year after all.  If we do, we will have plenty of green forage (not good pasture but green stuff).




You should of come stolen our rain! It hardly stopped until recently. Caused a lot of problems and used up a lot of hay. 

I like them a little spaced out, don't have room to jug more than about 6 ewes currently. I like to keep them jugged for 2-3 days, then out to pasture. 
I'm not a fan of them taking weeks in between, but at least please give me a few days, ladies!! Lol

Crayons didn't rub off on my hand, weather is suddenly in the 50s and 60s, should of known they would of stopped working. Whoops

I have a blue and a green, I believe, but not sure on their rated temperatures.


----------



## Ridgetop

Blue and green are the best but I use red in between them.


----------



## Ridgetop

I rarely use the cold weather crayons.  It never gets that cold here and I breed all year round.  The ram used to run with the ewes year round except when they first lambed.

Our flock is very small.  I sell more lambs when we don't have any forage and hay cost goes up.  I sold 3 ewes, and lost 2 ewes last year.  I lost my lamb crop last year due to the /creek fire and predation in spite of my 2 guardian dogs.  (Some lambs didn't make it during lambing, a couple slipped their lambs due to evacuation, etc.)  I replaced my flock with Dorpers - 2 yearling ewes, a ewe lamb, a ram lamb and a 2 year old ram. I kept 2 Dorset 3 year old ewes.  So my flock currently numbers 4 bred ewes, 2 rams and a yearling ewe who is not due to rebred until next season.  I plan to add another Dorper yearling ewe this year if I can get one with the bloodlines and evaluation numbers I want.  Very small flock compared to previous seasons and tiny compared to when we had a herd of dairy goats years ago.  With the cost of feed, I want to keep the numbers down.

This year I am changing my practices since I have a second ram.  It means building a couple of additional pens.  When I separate the ewes into the jugs for lambing, I will run the 2 rams together.  that way I can put the yearling ewe lambs in with the mature ewes until the lambs are about 2 months old.  Then I will decide if I want to run the young ram with the ewes for a second lamb crop or turn the older ram in for a repeat breeding.  It will depend on how I like Lewis' lambs.  I plan to cross breed between the 2 rams for 2 years, then replace at least 1 of the rams with one whose evaluations match the direction I want to take the flock.

Good luck with getting everyone bred.  I am sure Michaelis and Sebastian will do their part with enthusiasm!  The work is hard but lambing is sooo much fun!


----------



## secuono

Raining today, old rayon marks are being washed off.
53 and rain when we had 80s the other week, ugh, I'm not ready! Lol


----------



## secuono

I am considering getting a hot docker for lamb tails this spring. 
A quick nip at 1-2 days old and no more bother about "did it fall off yet, are there flies on it, did the dog just eat the band, too??" 
Anyone have this one, thoughts on it? 
https://www.qcsupply.com/140004-electric-tail-docker.html


----------



## Roving Jacobs

I'd be concerned that the only reviews seem to be from people using it on puppies and pigs, who have much thinner tails than lambs. I use a double crush emasculator to dock, it doesn't cauterize but clamps the vessels well and I rarely get any significant bleeding. Lambs bounce back right away, never show any major pain responses and I don't have to deal with dead gross tails (they really bother me for some reason).


----------



## secuono

Roving Jacobs said:


> I'd be concerned that the only reviews seem to be from people using it on puppies and pigs, who have much thinner tails than lambs. I use a double crush emasculator to dock, it doesn't cauterize but clamps the vessels well and I rarely get any significant bleeding. Lambs bounce back right away, never show any major pain responses and I don't have to deal with dead gross tails (they really bother me for some reason).



$300~ docker can't be all that different. 

Still mulling it over & asking all the people I can. Have 60+ bands left and easy to get in stores, so no type of pressure to decide. 

I try to cut tails off after 7-10 days from band placement. Some are ready sooner, others needed a touch more time. A couple are attached to incredibly fast lambs and dog or gravity takes care of those. =/


----------



## secuono

Billy is interested in Ewenique, might be bred soon.
Periwinkle looks to be lightly marked, she's acting a little interested in the ram, so that's good. 
Vanilla looks lightly marked, too.


----------



## Ridgetop

Let us know about the hot docker if you get one.  I still use the bands for lambs, quick and easy, and quite a few less lambs that you have.  I give 1ml Tetanus Antitoxin along with CDT vaccine when elastrator docking.  The Tetanus Antitoxin takes immediate effect until the CDT tetanus kicks in.  We castrate around the time of the second CDT booster at 5 weeks old, and don't have to worry about tetanus.  This year, I went to order new vaccines, and Jeffers does not have the Tetanus Antitoxin in its catalog.  I will have to order it from Valley Vet  instead.  That is ok since I like to overnight my vaccines with an ice pack.  I am considering ordering some plastic goat chains for my Dorpers.  Different color chains will help identify each one from a distance.

At least since you have already written down the marking dates on the ewes, you just have to watch for remarking.  What do you do if it continues to rain?  Or does the crayon stay on long enough to see and write it down?


----------



## secuono

Eloise looks a little marked.


----------



## secuono

Eloise and Latte marked. 
Put a coat on Eloise before taking the picture, oops.



 

Orange crayon, pretty visible.


----------



## secuono

Ewenique marked today!


----------



## secuono

Okay, so a couple rebreeds.
4 left to breed; Shelly, Matilda, Lucia & Marshmallow. 

Rain makes the crayon faded, eventually washes all the way out. With the red and blue, its obvious when it was remarked after a rain. The orange will be tricky.


----------



## secuono

Looks like I finally got my old shearer to do my sheep again.


----------



## secuono

Marshmallow is marked.


----------



## secuono

Sebastian escaped and bred Lolla, so she's back on the watch list. Ugh.

Going to buy a TSC goat panel, with the 4x4 inch holes, and cut it into four panels for hay feeders. Hope they aren't too small and help with hay waste.


----------



## secuono

Shelly is bred.


----------



## Ridgetop

Sounds like breeding season is going well.  What brand crayons are you using?  Some brands aren't hot or cold weather rated. If they are, it should be listed on the crayon package.  MatingMark has cold, hot, and I think a medium temp crayon.  Problem is you need a MatingMark harness since they are pop in crayons.  If you need to use them in another brand harness, you can use a drill bit and drill through the plastic crayon holder so you can use a crayon pin.  I have used several type of harnesses on both my Boer goats, Dorsets, and current Dorper ram.  After DS2 and DS3 sold all their 4-H animals I gave my marking harnesses and crayons to a friend.  Those were great harnesses and took a standard crayon with pin attachment.  I bought another harness for the Dorsets a few years ago, and it worked fine on the Dorset ram (see Avatar) but the Dorper ram shed it twice within a week.  The first time he pulled it off enough to just get himself completely hobbled, the second time he left ii hanging on the fence. LOL I had to order another and after lots of thought and review reading decided on the MatingMark which has worked beautifully.  I had to order their brand crayons with it, which was a bummer since I still had about 6-8 assorted crayons with the pin design. 

With 40 sheep I can understand why you need to stretch out lambing since you are limited on pen space.


----------



## secuono

I have two different brands of harness and both work with the two brands of crayon I have.

Mating Mark Cold Does Not Work in the cold. Not even near freezing type of cold. Idk if I got a bad batch or what, but I won't waste money on that brand.

This is the brand I buy for cold crayon. Crayon itself is a NetTex from the UK.
https://midstateswool.com/store/product.php?productid=492

I have 31 sheep currently.


----------



## Ridgetop

It never gets cold enough here to use a cold weather crayon so that is ok.  What harness do you use?  Can you show a pic of rams wearing it?  I am always interested in hearing what works for others.  How much does your shearer charge?


----------



## secuono

Haven't taken pictures of the harnesses specifically, you'd have to look at pics with rams to see them wearing them. Could attempt to take pictures tomorrow. 

One is a premier harness.

One from Mid State growers.

I don't remember which the others are.

I hate the buckles on the mid state one, because the female buckle covers the strapping to the point that I have to unclip to adjust fit. And it is possible to have it unbuckle if the end of the strap is pulled back over the buckle. 

I forgot how much the original shearer charges....I believe it was $5 a head, but setup/travel fee, I can't remember that at all. She may of upped her fees, though.
There is someone in NC who charges $30 a head plus setup/travel and that is 100% unacceptable. 
If I could hold the blasted thing, I would shear them myself. But the vibrations, weight of it and my weak hands just makes it impossible. At least I can hand shear the alpaca, Fiskar razor edge fabric scissors, everyone hates dealing with alpacas, lol. 


Found some pics.
Wooly has the premier one on.



 


I think Mich, Seb and Billy wear the other one, but idk.


----------



## Ridgetop

The Premier is what I have too.  It is the one that wouldn't stay tight and kept coming off the Dorper ram (now named Rambo).  On the other hand, he was slick, having shed out.  That might make a difference since wool would help give the harness something to hang on to.

Shearing cost are ridiculous here - $40 per ewe and $50 per ram.  I decided not to pay that price even though I only had about 10 sheep at most to shear.  The last time he came I only had him do the 2 I kept since I was taking the rest through the auction.  I just don't want to do it myself since I am now in "late middle age" LOL and I am not as strong as I was back when.  Aaaah, the good old days . . . . 

If it gets to that point in shearing costs, you might try doing one at a time in the stanchion.  You might lose a small amount of fleece, but unless you have a good market for the wool, it wouldn't be significant. I used to put the sheep on the fitting stand and shear them that way.  The bellies were a little tricky but not too bad.  I used the goat stanchion head sometimes too.  I only did a couple per day usually.  But the bending over would be a killer today. 

My new Dorpers, Ewegenie and Little Sweetie, are definitely pregnant and Ewegenie is starting too show a juvenile udder.  She is a first timer.  Little Sweetie looks larger, but hardly any udder development yet.  Due in November.  New lambing panels coming tomorrow.


----------



## secuono

They make prolapse harnesses that fit onto the marking harness. So you could use that on their naked ram to keep it on. 

I tried using hand shears, those giant things meant to be used for sheep shearing, a few years ago on two adults. It took HOURS per sheep, 5~ hours....
Their wool is so dense that it is a huge hassle. I was thinking of using the Fiskars on my Corriedale after I do the alpaca. Maybe also the BFL/Cheviot ewe & her lamb by a Babydoll, since their fleece is different. But that's only saving me $15, so why bother. =/


----------



## secuono

So Lucia & Matilda are left to be bred. 

I'm thinking of waiting about 2.5wks, to finish this second cycle, and then removing the rams and moving the ewes back all together. 
Then I will put one ram in with all of them for 3 more weeks to catch any stragglers.
Maybe Krillin, he's been studly for awhile.


----------



## Ridgetop

You need a large clipper with a sheep head and lots of blades so you can switch them out when they dull after about 3-4 sheep.  Also clipper lube for the blades as they heat up.  The blades also can be expensive to have sharpened each year.  If you don't have those items, and you have a shearer who will do the sheep for around $5 or so, it will be cheaper to pay to have the job done professionally all at once.  Not to mention the back strain and cost of Ibuprofen and chiropractics!


----------



## secuono

Ridgetop said:


> You need a large clipper with a sheep head and lots of blades so you can switch them out when they dull after about 3-4 sheep.  Also clipper lube for the blades as they heat up.  The blades also can be expensive to have sharpened each year.  If you don't have those items, and you have a shearer who will do the sheep for around $5 or so, it will be cheaper to pay to have the job done professionally all at once.  Not to mention the back strain and cost of Ibuprofen and chiropractics!



I know, I already mentioned that I cannot use electric shears and have a pro doing it.


----------



## secuono

It didn't post the pictures. 
Before and after 5~ hours of hand shearing....


----------



## secuono

Bought a 4x16 foot goat panel, it has 4x4 inch holes.
Hoping there will be less waste with this.


 

 

 
New panel is hanging on their side.


----------



## secuono

Shearer's current fees-
$75 setup, $5 per ewe & $10 per ram.

So...*does math*...$255 for 2019.
265 if I fail to butcher or sell the last ramling...I hope to get him fat by January & put him in the freezer, but we'll see how it goes....


----------



## secuono

New hay feeders are working great!


----------



## secuono

Buying hay......Hay guy still has yet to show to cut n bale the pasture.....It is so dry, straw-like. Ugh. I'd have to have him leave a ton more because they will waste a ton of it. =/
Bye bye 1200! 
Also need to buy some wood pallets.
Oh, and it's going to rain for the next 2wks....So he missed the 2~ week dry window. I'm not happy.


----------



## secuono

Looking through the flock, I will start selling mature, proven ewes either this summer or the next. Will post more about it tomorrow when I look it over further.


----------



## secuono

Okay, so I have two daughters out of Chocolate. If she has another eweling this year, I'll keep the lamb & sell Chocolate. 

Next I have one daughter each out of Shelly, Vanilla, Addie, Marley, Patchie & Ewenique. Will be keeping an eweling from each until I have two each from two separate sires. Then the dams will be sold, as soon as summer 2020, if they have ewelings this spring and the next. 

Last is Guinevere & Periwinkle with zero kept ewelings out of them. Once I have three each from separate sires, the dams will be for sale.

I think I'll keep up with this method for awhile. I'll sell any of the ewelings if they end up not fitting my preferences once they're mature.


----------



## secuono

Got a load in, ordered 200 bales, more on the way. 
I hate buying hay...


----------



## secuono

One more delivery to go!

And Vanilla was marked today. So didn't catch the first time. =/ I wonder how many others didn't catch...Still waiting on Lucia and Matilda. 

Krillin is breaking fencing as he argues with Billy's girls. 

Gave the ewe lambs the new, soft, clean, awesome hay...They turned up their noses at it. Snobs!!

There's room if my hay guy decides to show up...


----------



## secuono

Vanilla-


----------



## secuono

Eloise & Periwinkle marked again.
Ugh


----------



## secuono

Matilda is finally marked!
One left to go.


----------



## secuono

Sheep are fully on hay for about two weeks now, ugh. 1-1.5 bales a day for them. All that rain has caused so much trouble and in so many different ways. 
Lambs are up to graining being fed 3x a day. About 3/4-1 cup per lamb each feeding. Next weigh-in, I may decide to up their amount again. 

Going to buy a roll or four of 3ft snow fence to use as moveable fencing on the new land. Tons of green in there, hopefully that keeps them from escaping. And fenced because I do not want them on the half near the neighbor. He sprays obsessively every Sunday for weeds and I believe that is why I had 3 problem lambs born. If no one has issues this spring, I'll know it is the weed killer to blame.
Glad I didn't put the horse track over there, it'd be horrible if it effects their health or kills them.


----------



## secuono

Eloise bred again, then Marshmallow. Adjusted 3 of their harnesses after seeing Michaelis' crayon flopped to the side while trying to breed Marsh.
Patchie looks lightly marked.


----------



## secuono

Crapola! I forgot to post that Latte was bred Saturday or Friday.


----------



## secuono

Nothing on Lucia still. But now temps are in the 20s at night, 40s days. Ugh.
Thursday I will be disbanding the breeding groups. 
Been working on putting up 4ft snow fence on the hay field, to keep them away from the weed sprayed areas. The ewes will be put out there. It will help a TON with how much hay I am currently going through. Hoping not to feed them anything until very late next year, since the field was not cut for hay and is tall and green.
Ponies have been enjoying the green, too, by widening their track. 
Rams will stay on hay and use the three roadside paddocks freely. The other 4 paddocks will be closed.
I'm thinking of how to give the ewes shelter, though....hmm...I guess the rams can only use the bottom 2...that way the top one can connect to the chicken yard and barn. Hmm...


----------



## secuono

Spoke too soon. Well, either she was bred during a break in the rain or just lightly marked today, but her butt is a faint orange now.


----------



## secuono

4 lambs got larger coats.

Krillin.



 
Krillin. So clean!

 

Ewes

 


2 orange butts.


 


Breeding groups


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I feel like the orange is difficult to see...

We used a marking harness when we had Boers. I liked blue. It showed up well on their white rear ends. 

We do breeding dates now so I don’t even know where our marking harness is. Lol


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Wehner Homestead said:


> I feel like the orange is difficult to see...
> 
> We used a marking harness when we had Boers. I liked blue. It showed up well on their white rear ends.
> 
> We do breeding dates now so I don’t even know where our marking harness is. Lol



I've liked the blue and yellow, but now I just use CIDRs and know everyone is getting bred within 5 days so don't bother with harnesses. I've got 21 ewes all due within those days though so it's going to be a little nuts.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Roving Jacobs said:


> I've liked the blue and yellow, but now I just use CIDRs and know everyone is getting bred within 5 days so don't bother with harnesses. I've got 21 ewes all due within those days though so it's going to be a little nuts.



Rest up!!!


----------



## secuono

Vanilla is being stalked again. Ugh. I really hope they all aren't cycling again...


----------



## secuono

Winter mess expected tonight through tomorrow. Will see how bad it gets before moving ewes.
Enclosed orange area.
Will be working on adding Tposts across the mountain while they eat that area down.
1.5-2ft tall green in there.


 

 

 


And some more colored butts...


----------



## secuono

I think I will put up the billboards between the pine trees for the ewes. Two next to each other should work. 
Then the ewes will have shelter & water in the chicken yard and pasture out in the field. Rams & alpaca will have the 3 rows of paddocks & allowed to go into the barn. The cover over the sheep areas of the barn will be rolled up.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

They are all so dang cute! If I ever get sheep I really want to get babydolls. I'm hoping to get sheep within the next 3 years and curious. What breed is Tatiana? She is beautiful! What are coats used for? To keep the wool clean? I love your feeder! I think I may try and make one myself! Is it just panels tied with twine? That's what I see based on observation but wanted to make sure before I try it and end up with a mess.


----------



## secuono

StarSpangledNubians said:


> They are all so dang cute! If I ever get sheep I really want to get babydolls. I'm hoping to get sheep within the next 3 years and curious. What breed is Tatiana? She is beautiful! What are coats used for? To keep the wool clean? I love your feeder! I think I may try and make one myself! Is it just panels tied with twine? That's what I see based on observation but wanted to make sure before I try it and end up with a mess.



Tatiana is a BFL/Border Cheviot cross.

Coats are to keep fleece clean of VM.

This year's feeders are 4x4 inch goat panel cut down. Comes in 4x16ft sized panel.
Baling twine currently keeping them hung up on a cattle panel.


----------



## secuono

Should of moved the sheep yesterday...


I wasn't thinking & forgot their billboard shelters would get smashed...
Went out to cold, wet, angry sheep...
Took 3hrs, completely soaked to the bone...and the electricity is out!!
Pulled a thigh/hip muscle and foot is killing me. Didn't really feel it much until I heated back up, lol. 
Anywho, sheep have dry areas and hay now.
Ice sheet, anyone?



 
Soggy ewes!

 

 
Soggy boys


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Yuck! You can keep that ice for yourself, thank you! Sorry about hip muscle! That must hurt.


----------



## secuono

Still no power. =/


----------



## secuono

All but 3 ewes. Some hard to see.


----------



## secuono

To use a clean up ram on December 1st or not...hmm...Will have to catch & remove Lolla, Tegan & the lambs if I decide to put Krillin in with the ewes...Or assume the lambs will be large enough or simply not cycle in that 3wk window...
Anywho, today's pics.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Studs


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## animalmom

Your pictures always make me smile.  Thank you.


----------



## secuono

Video of luring most of the girls back for the night.


----------



## secuono

I need to buy 25-35 more posts again and 1, maybe 2 more rolls of snowfence, then it'll be up and the sheep can stay out in that pasture until spring.


----------



## secuono

Snow!


----------



## secuono




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love that pic - cute little Ewoks!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I was getting out of breath with you on that video,  hope you don't  have to do that every day ! Beautiful.   picturea and animals, thanks for sharing


----------



## secuono

They've been pretty good about coming home on their own.
After fence went mostly up, 5 got stuck behind it. 1st video.





Split into two groups, but luckily they were near the edge and heard/saw it was time to come in.


----------



## secuono

Got the rest of the fence and posts, will put it up today.


----------



## secuono

Dang, short about 6-8 posts....

Sheep were on the wrong side, took awhile to get them past the center point that they were used to going through, and over the downed section.

Darn, they're out of order...


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

I didn't get back until 4:50pm, sheep were already waiting to get back home.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I love how you call. Sheepies....Sheepies


----------



## secuono

B&B Happy goats said:


> I love how you call. Sheepies....Sheepies



Lol, what else would I say? 
Hurry up, ya overweight mutton chops? 

I need to figure out what sound sheep can hear the furthest and clearest, then train them to that instead of the bucket shaking.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

When i call my goats or dogs, i just ring the bell that's  mounted on the back porch, they all come running....but here sheepie sheepie is cute....mutton chop  would be hard to holler three or four times....try a bell, lol.....enjoyed your pictures also


----------



## secuono

Do you have hills? 
I need something that will carry over the hills, through some trees, too. 
Lol, I thought of hanging a bell way up high in a tree with a string to ring it, so it might carry further over the big hill. Even thought, maybe I can have a remote bell on the hill, then another by the barn...hah. 
Dogs come to a whistle, horses come to clicks or yelling out "ponies, ponpons or potatoes!" I try to use "rammies" for the boys and "packies" for the alpaca. I sometimes cluck and chatter like a chicken to my chickens...lol.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians

Wow, how did you get everyone trained to individual sounds? The only thing my animals respond to is when I yelp like a turkey. I tried to make goat sounds, bucket sound for the horses but the only thing anyone responds to is turkey calls which I find kinda embarrassing when the farmer is working the field and sees me just yelping away, lol.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Trained the dogs to hit a hanging bell on door knob when they wanted to go out,    then started calling and ringing the bell...now i just ring the bell.     No hills here,  you can get a bell like four inch size or larger, the sound will carry, if they can hear the pail and "sheepie, sheepie "  bell traing will be easy , and it sure saves you from having to yell


----------



## secuono

B&B Happy goats said:


> Trained the dogs to hit a hanging bell on door knob when they wanted to go out,    then started calling and ringing the bell...now i just ring the bell.     No hills here,  you can get a bell like four inch size or larger, the sound will carry, if they can hear the pail and "sheepie, sheepie "  bell traing will be easy , and it sure saves you from having to yell



They don't hear me if they are past the edge of that big hill.  I can scream and shake the bucket until it breaks, but they don't respond. 
Here's a picture. That brown wee lump under the left arrow is a sheep.


----------



## secuono

StarSpangledNubians said:


> Wow, how did you get everyone trained to individual sounds? The only thing my animals respond to is when I yelp like a turkey. I tried to make goat sounds, bucket sound for the horses but the only thing anyone responds to is turkey calls which I find kinda embarrassing when the farmer is working the field and sees me just yelping away, lol.



If the wrong critter comes up, they don't get the reward. I always have food ready for them. Over time, they figure it out. Also call/reward them in separate paddocks. 


I used to catch my pony by taking off my bra and using it to lead him....  

Deer hunters see a lot of interesting things I do. =/


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ok, lets think outside the box...air horn two short bursts, about same time every day...reward ...dinner feed...
Large bell , hang about 8 feet off the ground with rope to loud  echoing ringing
Record your "here sheepie sheepie" and play over speaker
REALL LARGE BELL...DONGNNNN, DONGGGG  
If they can hear you now, and come to get the reward of feed...a bell should work, im not talking tinker bell, or a jingle bell...a decent size wall mounted bell...let me see if i can getthe picture of the brass one i use


----------



## secuono

B&B Happy goats said:


> Ok, lets think outside the box...air horn two short bursts, about same time every day...reward ...dinner feed...
> Large bell , hang about 8 feet off the ground with rope to loud  echoing ringing
> Record your "here sheepie sheepie" and play over speaker
> REALL LARGE BELL...DONGNNNN, DONGGGG
> If they can hear you now, and come to get the reward of feed...a bell should work, im not talking tinker bell, or a jingle bell...a decent size wall mounted bell...let me see if i can getthe picture of the brass one i useView attachment 55931




Oh, my poor, hateful neighbors! 
At the airhorn/loud speaker.


----------



## secuono

Found a few posts and finished the fence!
*phew!*
That took too long...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

secuono said:


> Oh, my poor, hateful neighbors!
> At the airhorn/loud speaker.


Yes karma ,  can be quite interesting and fun.   lol.....but you have a good excuse......go for it


----------



## secuono

Fence is done, raining, sheep were in 3 groups tonight. One was by the gate wanting in, another was nearby and 3rd was on the hill, but very quick to spot me and come running. Lol

Decided to leave the gate open.


----------



## secuono

No luck getting a transporter to go northwest enough to get a lamb in Washington state. 
Anyone here live out there??

Might need to fly the sheep to Va...


----------



## secuono

Ugh, 4hrs breeder would have to travel, then transport only to Ohio. Yup, I need to find something else....

Anywho.

Tried to keep the gate closed until they were all there, but some are too slow, lol.
Sheep slacked today, had to round up 4 that took their time and then went the wrong way...


----------



## secuono

Is it spring yet?


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

I was 16 minutes late tonight....The ewes busted the gate open and let themselves in...lol.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Impatient little critters, lol!


----------



## secuono

Remaking plans for 2019 & 2020 ewe lambs. 2-4 in 2019, 2-3 in 2020.

Maybe I should keep Wooly ram, since I want to stop buying for several years....


----------



## secuono

Oh, add one more to 2020. Lol


----------



## secuono

Ewes napping, boys eating.


----------



## secuono




----------



## misfitmorgan

You could try a triangle dinner bell? Those things can be heard from far far away...even with hills. Most easily have a 1/4 mile range.


----------



## secuono

misfitmorgan said:


> You could try a triangle dinner bell? Those things can be heard from far far away...even with hills. Most easily have a 1/4 mile range.



I think its possibly that they don't see my figure, so they're confused and suspicious. Even the horses rush up to the ridge, stop to get eyes on me, then rush down.

I can hear the hunters near clearly in winter on the other hill. Up there, in this pic, if there were people. Lol


 

Snowed again, if you couldn't tell by that barn pic. 


 

Tatiana is no longer the biggest sheep. Kibito is officially the big girl on campus! 
Who'd guess she's not even a yearling yet!?!


----------



## secuono

Alright, if we believe Latte was bred & took back on October 2nd, then lambs should start to arrive the last week of this month! 

I think I should move breeding season to the 2nd week of October, which would make sure none are born in frozen February.


----------



## secuono

I need to get a picture, Guenevere is so wide! Gotta be triplets! Previous owner said she's had triplets before.
Was marked by WoolyBully on Oct 12th, so due March 7th?
I need to check my PC program for mark dates n mark my calendar! I haven't fully realized it's only a month away!!


----------



## secuono

Okay, so possible due dates + the repeat due dates marked with *.

*FEBRUARY*
25th
Latte x Sebastian*

26th
Addie x Billy 

28th
Patchie x Billy*
Marley x Michaelis 


*MARCH*
1st
Vanilla x Sebastian*

2nd
Chocolate x WoolyBully 

3rd
Tatiana x Sebastian 
Juliana x Billy 
Sugar x WoolyBully 

6th
Guenevere x WoolyBully 
Surry x Billy 

9th
Vanilla x Sebastian*
Periwinkle x Michaelis 
Eloise x Michaelis*

11th
Latte x Sebastian*
Eloise x Michaelis*

13th
Ewenique x Billy 
Marshmallow x Michaelis*

15th
Lolla x Sebastian 

16th
Shelly x WoolyBully 

25th
Vanilla x Sebastian*

27th
Patchie x Billy*
Periwinkle x Michaelis
Eloise x Michaelis
Marshmallow x Michaelis*
Matilda x Sebastian


*APRIL*
4th
Lucia x Sebastian


----------



## secuono

Or am I just not used to looking at wider sheep...


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

You might want to try short groups and see who is getting bred quickly vs who always lags or doesn't breed.
I did 20 and 28 day groups. 28 days gives the ewes opportunity to cycle twice. I'm going to be noting who lambs in the first half of lambing. Those will be in the top for possible keepers.


----------



## secuono

ohiogoatgirl said:


> You might want to try short groups and see who is getting bred quickly vs who always lags or doesn't breed.
> I did 20 and 28 day groups. 28 days gives the ewes opportunity to cycle twice. I'm going to be noting who lambs in the first half of lambing. Those will be in the top for possible keepers.



Idiot moment, not sure I'm understanding. 

They're together from Oct 1st to end of November, I think it was? Was until end of December before or a pause and then a short bit between December and January. 

And I use markers, the crayon breeding harness, so it's obvious whose getting bred and who isn't. Made a post earlier with who bred and the repeats.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

If things work out, I'll be getting an OE reg spotted ram soon!


----------



## secuono

The girls are doing great at coming back home for the night. Even left the gate open for them to go out a second time. They came back in a couple hours after dark and I closed the gate.


----------



## secuono

...I can't find the name list I was going to use this year. Thought I had posted it here. Hmm...


Found it in my Evernote app. Only 26 names, though. Pokemon is my backup, but there are so many, that I want to use it next year or the year after instead.

Vaquita
Saola
Sengi
ANGONOKA
vontsira
Hainan
ARARIPE
ZIKANI
POCHARD
HIROLA
Kakapo
tapir
Tamarin
muntjac
okapi
Glaucus
Mara
Irrawaddy
gerenuk
Fossa
Duiker
Pika
Pangolin
Tarsier
Baiji
Saiga


Okay, going off to find more endangered critters that are called something that makes a decent sheep name.


----------



## secuono

Hmm, I'll add these to finish the list.

Lemur
Amur
Baleen
Javan
Sei
Potopo
Talaud
Taita
Chiapan
Kolar


----------



## secuono

Looks like I may be getting 2 ewe lambs, possibly more, from California and hopefully at least one from Washington this year!
If I have enough ewe lambs that the Cali breeder approves of, then we'll be doing an even trade. Which means, I most likely will not keep any of my own lambs, so that I can make this trade work out.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope it works out!


----------



## secuono

Ordered some new supplies!

This headgate can attach to fencing & attachment swivels horizontally or vertically. 
I'm going to build a stand to use along with it. Will be hand shearing Tatiana, her daughter Majin & lastly Kibito. I don't want even a little accidental VM to be smooshed into their fleeces during professional shearing. 
I may even one day get electric shears and do everyone myself. But one step at a time!

 

I also decided to make milking easier when I have a lamb that's weak or mom is rejecting it.
May even try adding it to my cereal, we'll see...
 

Lastly, I battled between getting the $300 hot docker or a crush n cut docker, as a step up from banding. I decided that a hot docker would be too troublesome with my current barn situation. May be knocked over too easily, fire hazard and I would need to run 300ft of extension chord just to even use it. That or carry the lambs individually all the way to the house. Uhmm, nope!


----------



## secuono

Whoops, forgot that I also ordered this solar barn light kit!
I just need a little light at night around lambing time, since the flashlight can be a hassle. 

https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/...&offset=5&limit=5#product-information-reviews


----------



## secuono

Looks like some ewes are bagging up! 
Can't wait to see what we get this year!
C'mon, ewe lambs!!!


----------



## secuono

Oh golly...I took too long of a break from working on Billy fleece...Only have about 2 months before I'll have all new fleeces to start on! 
Worse yet, I hardly started on Kris fleece & I have Derrik seconds to do as well! 
I gave away a lamb fleece earlier this week.


----------



## secuono

Krillin was removed the next day, since he was hanging out with the rams instead of paying attention to the ewes. But I put him back today. I really want to see if he might produce spotting...


----------



## secuono

There's a few jiggly hoo-hoos today and yesterday.


----------



## secuono

Patchie seems to be getting close, too.


----------



## secuono

Everything except the tail docker has arrived. Unknown when docker may show.


----------



## secuono

Oh golly, the excitement is hitting me today!
So many backsides looking like they're getting ready and so many udders filling up!!

Tatiana, Surry & Patchie for sure. Will bring my camera tomorrow so that I can note which others look close to lambing.
I think Ewenique might have twins this year.


----------



## secuono

Finished 136 rolags. 
Derrik 2nds + sheep wool blend.
Billy & Kris fleeces left to do!


 


I think I'm going to leave head, neck and tail fiber on the alpacas to grow another year. Leg fiber I throw away.


----------



## secuono

Amazon says it has shipped, on the 14th & now on the way, but looking up #, it has not even been taken to post office.
Ugh.
Looking at reviews, failed to find these, and a couple say they never got the item..
Awesome...
Amazon now says it should show between 21st-25th. So, we'll see.


----------



## secuono

Took down the snow fence. Let ponies out, too. They'll stay out as long as they leave the ewes alone. 
Ewes & my ♡pony.


----------



## secuono

Marley is bagging up.
Gotta check what tag # Latte is, as I can't tell who she is....
Addie doesn't seem to be bagging up, so hopefully she was bred, just no mark.

Latte, Addie, Marley & Patchie are due the 25th, 26th & 28th.
Gotta get some lambing jugs put up!


----------



## secuono

Snow day


----------



## secuono

Charged and tested the solar kit in the house. Will mount in barn tomorrow. 
I'm happy with it so far!


----------



## secuono

Surry has a big udder now! Just like her mom used to have. She's not due until the 6th!
 


Guinevere, shortest & widest! Due the 6th as well! Praying for healthy triplets!
  


Marley
 


Ewenique is due on the 13th, hoping for twins.
   


Addie, doesn't seem like things match her fast approaching 26th due date!
 


Patchie is her typical, round self, but looks to have an udder & may be on schedule! Due on the 28th.


----------



## secuono

Did Chocolate have twins last year? Due the 2nd. Doesn't seem close.



Latte, doesn't seem close at all.



Vanilla due the 1st. Doesn't seem to have much.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Looks like you are ready !  Happy lambing !!!!


----------



## secuono

Icarus & Tegan have wool break, so no shearing for them this year. Will just pluck off the weak stuff. 

Lolla hardly grows 1.25" of wool, thus, I'm thinking of leaving her not sheared. If it goes well this year, I'll have her shorn every other year. Thought of shearing just her belly and legs last year, and if I had electric shears, I would do that.


----------



## secuono

Oh, c'mon!!



 


On the plus side, docker arrived!


----------



## secuono

Got the light kit installed.


----------



## secuono

The other items! Gotta get on to making that stand!


----------



## Dale HWA

NICE! that is a lot of light for a little solar panel! how long does the light last?


----------



## misfitmorgan

Dale HWA said:


> NICE! that is a lot of light for a little solar panel! how long does the light last?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## secuono

Company says they'll last 7 to 14 hours depending on how much charge time it got. So, 14hrs on full charge?


----------



## secuono

Piccolo 


 
Vanilla & Shelly 

 
Lucia

 
Kibito

 
Guinevere 

 
Lucia, Chocolate & Kibito


----------



## B&B Happy goats

They look like they pose for you...so sweet, love them


----------



## Dale HWA

haha they are SO fluffy!!!! so cute!!!


----------



## secuono

Happy to announce that the spotted ramling will be arriving soon! 
He is a twin, registered with OEBSR & BSSBA. Codon I'll have to test when he arrives. 
Here's some pics of him soon after birth, look at all that white!


----------



## secuono

Got some prep done.
I need to win the lotto... I've got a lot of little plans that I can only do half*ssed. Heh.
Put up pallets to close off the other side of the barn some. Going to add wood paneling to them to enclose it better. Teal. Semi temporary. 
One day, I want to properly add support to the edge of the roof, red, and make that the end wall & enclose it.
Then properly have a lean-to added, orange, to further give shelter from rain, snow & sun.
Have I mentioned how much I hate rain & the resulting mud?
Wish I had a neighbor who had a Texas sized amount of concrete to pour for cheap....lol, just 'crete it all up!
Old hay & poo spread out over it to help temporarily, but not enough to continue on the other side. Ugh.


----------



## secuono

Figured out that turning it into rolags(last pic) isn't necessary. I'm so slow...lol.
Alpaca will still be blended with wool and turned into rolags, but straight wool will not.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Can you get cheap sand, dirt , pebbles to use inside the barn area to help with drainage  and leveling  areas ?  We are able to get free fine sand through our neighbor and love it for drainage  and cleaning !


----------



## secuono

B&B Happy goats said:


> Can you get cheap sand, dirt , pebbles to use inside the barn area to help with drainage  and leveling  areas ?  We are able to get free fine sand through our neighbor and love it for drainage  and cleaning !



I've read that it either makes a larger mess or just sinks over time and you're always having to add to it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

secuono said:


> I've read that it either makes a larger mess or just sinks over time and you're always having to add to it.



Thats too bad, holds well here, works great and it's  free and delivered...can't  beat that


----------



## misfitmorgan

We use 2A(2&A, 22A, 2A modified, many names basically road or driveway gravel) stone here for most driveways, it lasts a long time on our clay and then just needs to be topped off every 3-5yrs. Most do about 4-8" deep for clay, some do a under layment of #57 limestone if they have serious mud/drainage problems. I would assume since your gravel wouldn't be driven on it would probly last even longer and need less topping off.

My parents driveway has never been topped off and it was put in in 1972 on nearly 90% clay, for about 4-5 yrs it has obviously been mostly mud...so it lasted approximately 40+yrs after the original install. You should definitely look into getting some stone laid.

Here 2A is usually $8-12/ton and if you buy a full truck delivery is free within 25 miles. So yeah you might wanna look into it because it is way cheaper then concrete and you could probly do that whole area for a couple hundred dollars.

Also check the price on crushed concrete....thats a recycled material and cheap too.


----------



## secuono

Other half of the problem is how to get the truck in & out w/o getting stuck.
EVERYTHING is currently mud and we've had so many electrical people get stuck over the years that it's no longer funny...One tow truck even got stuck after getting the electric people out...Oh, the massive trenches they left behind....
AKA it won't stop raining. 
Been raining for a year...I feel like I'm drowning...


----------



## secuono

Muck is 3-8in deep. Horse side needs to be scraped out, not added to. But sheep side may work, since it's a slope down and out and they are so lightweight. 

$14 a ton, 140 delivery here. 

I've looked into it before and stopped when people said its pointless. Even one of the rock people said it can fail miserably.


----------



## secuono

Okay, going to try it anyway. 
Waiting to see if wed/thurs they could deliver. Daily rain and snow from Friday on. Ugh.

Got cracked corn to add to the ewes' feed & upped their feed to 2x a day.

Guinevere looks so huge!
Latte doesn't look like she took to be lambing today at all. =/
Addie has a small udder. Tuesday. 
Patchie & her daughter Marley are bagging up nicely. Thursday. 
Vanilla, due Friday, looks a little milky.
Chocolate, due Saturday, doesn't seem quite ready.


----------



## misfitmorgan

secuono said:


> Muck is 3-8in deep. Horse side needs to be scraped out, not added to. But sheep side may work, since it's a slope down and out and they are so lightweight.
> 
> $14 a ton, 140 delivery here.
> 
> I've looked into it before and stopped when people said its pointless. Even one of the rock people said it can fail miserably.



You could scrap out the horses then put stone or something. If it's that bad do no one there have gravel driveways? We are either all clay or all sand where i live, high water table lots of rain and snow....gravel driveways all over. I just don't believe it would be no improvement if done right.

Scrap, #3 or #4 limestone, pack, 2A or similiar, pack....done. It would have to be some sort of improvement. 

I do agree for horses it would be more difficult...maybe just #3 or #4 limestone packed. Once you get stone down drainage should be better and help the stone stay in place.


----------



## secuono

I need another portable feed holder...lol
I move it often because of the mud...


----------



## misfitmorgan

If you can rent a vibratory plate compactor....aka compactor it will make a world of difference...most rentals are about $75/day...a 20" should do


----------



## secuono

misfitmorgan said:


> You could scrap out the horses then put stone or something. If it's that bad do no one there have gravel driveways? We are either all clay or all sand where i live, high water table lots of rain and snow....gravel driveways all over. I just don't believe it would be no improvement if done right.
> 
> Scrap, #3 or #4 limestone, pack, 2A or similiar, pack....done. It would have to be some sort of improvement.
> 
> I do agree for horses it would be more difficult...maybe just #3 or #4 limestone packed. Once you get stone down drainage should be better and help the stone stay in place.





Ton of money that I don't have to hire someone to remove muck, add dust n pack, add gravel n pack. 

Horses would only be scraping out currently, as it is higher than the inside of the barn. I need to have the whole area regraded and add a little retaining wall w/drainage to flow away. 

Sheep side, I'd want to just dump the gravel and smoosh it down by foot. No back flooding over there.


----------



## secuono

misfitmorgan said:


> If you can rent a vibratory plate compactor....aka compactor it will make a world of difference...most rentals are about $75/day...a 20" should do



It's all just too much for me to be doing alone...
I'm barely keeping composure dealing with last night's wind.



 
Some days I wish I lived in an apartment.


----------



## secuono

Back to spinning up Ewenique+WoolyBully rolags!
Trying to add less twist, as I realized that I add too much.


----------



## secuono

Next due date is the 11th, for Latte. Forgot she was a repeat.


----------



## Dale HWA

how do you choose who to cover and who doesnt get covered?

Also, BEAUTIFUL country!!!


----------



## Sheepshape

secuono said:


> Some days I wish I lived in an apartment.


That feeling doesn't last for long though, does it?  Sorry about the wind....


----------



## secuono

Sheepshape said:


> That feeling doesn't last for long though, does it?  Sorry about the wind....



Hah, sure doesn't. Even visiting people who live in apartments is stressful. Creepy to be able to hear the 11 different families around them...

Someone made the suggestion of using plywood for now, think I may try that...Then I jumped to "oh, lets just make a deck and rise above the muck!" Lol, yeah, me, that is just soooo simple....  But it would work for the sheep.


----------



## secuono

Dale HWA said:


> how do you choose who to cover and who doesnt get covered?
> 
> Also, BEAUTIFUL country!!!



I feel them and based on what I remember their wool was like the previous year. But there are a few I should of coated, like Ewenique and Guinever.
I'm making coats so all are coated year round, though. They should sell better then and I won't have to miss out on a good fleece that I had thought wasn't good enough.


----------



## secuono

Some happy pics, though, something had spooked them.
This is across the creek to the west.


----------



## secuono

Still haven't heard back from the hay guy. May need to find a new one.
Thinking of making a few sheep paddocks out on the field. 

Neighbor got a new realtor and she used a drone to take pictures. Annoyingly enough, not only did they list his land for more than an acre than he actually owns, they also took a ton of pictures of my land. =/ But with that, I now have new aerial pics of my place for free. Silver lining, I guess? hah

So, thinking of possible new paddocks & horse track. 
White is gates.
Black is horse track wrapping around paddocks.
Orange is paddock where hay guy didn't mow last time, too steep I guess. Its also got soggy areas to avoid.
Red is paddocks. One by the orange has soggy areas, again to avoid with tractors. May be best to not make that red one on the end so that tractor can bring over hay, but it does have a light pole & is kind of awkward...
IDK, I still rather move...
Anyone got money & want to buy my place? hah


----------



## secuono

Got the shed back upright by myself. Doors may not work any more.


----------



## secuono

Found thick roofing felt to use instead of wood. Probably will have enough to cover each jug panel as well.


----------



## secuono

Hmm, wish I had a glue to use on the pallets first...And a second person...
 

Got 4 done before the sheep yelled at me to get out or stop hammering. Hah


----------



## secuono

First night check.
No lambs.
But the stars are out & pretty.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You've been busy!  Glad you got the shed back in place - and the gate looks good!


----------



## secuono

frustratedearthmother said:


> You've been busy!  Glad you got the shed back in place - and the gate looks good!



It's not back in place, just sitting normally. 


No lambs.


----------



## secuono

Lambing season has started at Forever Farms with twin ramlings out of Addie! ♡ Sire Billy, RR, NABSSAR. 
Kitty's first lambing, super confused. Haha


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhh!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

A couple seem super close, except this backside isn't due until Sunday.


----------



## secuono

Boing boing!


----------



## secuono

Second ewe to lamb!
Sugar had twin ram & ewe white lambs this morning!
Sire is WoolyBully, can be dual registered, codon QR.
Ramling has a grey patch on his eyelid.


----------



## animalmom

Love those wee lambie faces!  They look so proud of themselves.

Congrats to you and the ewe.


----------



## secuono

Used the tail docker, held for 30+ seconds, still bled. They're also made to be used by a second person or lamb butt facing you...unless you're left handed. =/


----------



## secuono

New spotted ram, Oreo, was just picked up!


----------



## secuono

The 4 lambs look okay after docking & tagging.
Patchie seems ready to lamb, but nothing yet.


----------



## secuono

Patchie had a large ewe lamb around 8:30pm! Has a grey patch on her face.
Sire is Billy, can be NABSSAR registered, codon needs testing.


----------



## secuono

Kitty loves to supervise me and the lambs, lol.


----------



## secuono

Looks like her grey mark goes down her face!


----------



## animalmom

Pretty girl!  What are you going to name her?


----------



## secuono

animalmom said:


> Pretty girl!  What are you going to name her?



Haven't started assigning names yet. I haven't even let the first lambs out the barn. It's an issue I had last year, too. Weirdly afraid to let them out, made worse this year by all the rain & extra fencing.


I need to find the list or diagram I believe I made to see if Patchie's lamb is one that I was hoping to keep. Would be nice to keep her, if only because of the interesting facial markings.


----------



## secuono

Okay, found it, posted here back on page 7. Lol, I use these threads sort of like a planning blog.  Its been very helpful!

Anywho, have Marley, who is Patchie's daughter. Then have Marley's daughter, Juliana, who doesn't like me much, lol. Juliana's sire is also Billy, like the grey faced lamb's. Hmm, guess that's okay. She should also have better fiber, like Juliana has, because of Billy. 
I need to breed Marley & Patchie to dual reg rams this coming season. But...I wanted to breed Patchie to Krillin, to see if his white head is spotting. New spotted ram is arriving soon, may use him instead, but I still have to find out if his solid lambs could be Open Registered into NABSSAR or not. Would be nice if so.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Cute babies! I saw that there’s a marking on some of the lamb coats. Do you have a system to identify lambs with the coats? 

Side note: love the yellow cat!


----------



## secuono

New ram arrived!
Trimmed his eyes.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Guinevere is due today.


----------



## secuono

Still no new lambs. 
C'mon ladies, don't overbake them! 


Snow/rain tomorrow, ugh. But then 5 days of sunlight, yay! So, I'll let out the 3 moms n& their lambs Saturday.


----------



## secuono

Sugar twins won't go out, need to be treated for raspy breathing.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Got weights on the lambs, obviously not birth weights, but more info than I've previously gathered.

Tag- Pounds- Age
74-      10        5 days
75-      8.8       5 days
72-      11.7     7 days
73-      11.4     7 days
76-      12.5     4 days


----------



## secuono

No lambs, they're driving me batty! Why bother with a crayon if they still take so long? =/


----------



## secuono

She's laughing at me. "No lambs for you!"


----------



## SA Farm

I guess it’s not just goats who believe in “doe code”


----------



## secuono

Golly, help me! Another messy year!!

I believe that I sorted the lambs to the proper mom, but I will look into and have paternity tests done!

Why?

THREE ewes lambed at the SAME TIME! 

Another problem?

TONS of RAMS! 


Giant Guinevere had two. Rams, white, touch of head and tail spots & grey patching???

Surry had two. Rams, one black w/faint head spot, one white.

Chocolate had one. Ewe, black, w/faint head spot. 


Knowing their history, Choc & Surry, I'm fairly certain that I paired them back up correctly. Two were being cared for their own moms, 3 were all over. Guin's have the same wool type and coloring, other white is very different. 


Did I mention that there are a whopping 7 rams and just 3 ewes?!? 

Addie & her boys went out today. I forgot to tag and dock Patchie's lamb, so they will go out tomorrow. Sugar's lambs are still being medicated.


----------



## secuono

Milker kit is FOR SALE $190 + shipping.

Chocolate will be FOR SALE after weaning her lamb. 
DOB April 5th, 2014 
Codon RR
Sire Dan & Dam Alice
Height 22"
Born a Twin
Lambed at LTB Farm in VA
Registered with NABSSAR
$600


----------



## secuono

Lol, too many at once to get good pics right now.

Surry-
Sire is Billy, RR, NABSSAR.


 

 



Chocolate-
Sire is WoolyBully, RR, NABSSAR.
Forgot to get her picture...

Guinevere-
Sire is WoolyBully, RR, NABSSAR.
Wool texture is really different and longer.


----------



## secuono

Pending bottle lamb pickup is 0081! Black lamb from Surry, will be castrated tonight.

Had one on the Wait List canceled, another one has been just radio silence, unfortunately.

Updating, radio silence person has quit sheep.


----------



## secuono

Would of had weights on the new lambs, but the scale I bought kills batteries overnight...I'll try tomorrow with new ones.

Surry-


 

Guinevere-


 


 



chocolate-


 

Addie-


 

Escapee


----------



## secuono

Named them & wether left for his new life.

Addie boys.
72-Tarsier
73-Tapir

Sugar twins, might keep 75.
74-Chiapan
75-Pika

Patchie girl.
76-Baleen

Chocolate girl, keeping.
77-Saola, 9.64lbs

Guinevere boys.
78-Glaucua, 8.52lbs
79-Kakapo, 8.09lbs

Surry boys, 81 rehomed.
80-Lemur, 8.97lbs
81-Popoto

Editing with weights for the day olds.


----------



## secuono

Anyone hungry?




 
Interesting coloring & wool. 3 pretty shaggy, one dark on the underside, one with molted cinnamon coloring.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

A new group of three moms & their lambs, others are out grazing.

Marley looks to have discharge today.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Let the second group of 3 moms n lambs out today.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## SA Farm

I love the pasture dotted with little blue jackets!


----------



## secuono

73+ out today!
Coats came off!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Their little fuzzy faces are so darn cute!


----------



## secuono

May have a home for Baleen & she'll be NABSSAR registered. 

All the ewes are still hoarding lambs...ugh.


----------



## secuono

Ewenique had R/E twins, RR, can be NABSSAR registered, sired by Billy.

Kind of wish Billy was dual reg, really need two RR ewes for the Cali swap...


----------



## secuono

Guinevere is still so huge...


----------



## secuono

Not liking the new tail docker. It doesn't stop blood like it should and tends to peel off skin from the tail. Ugh.
I guess I should of invested in the hot docker and gotten over having to haul lambs to the house to use it.


----------



## secuono

Marley just had twin R/E lambs! 11:45AM. Sire is Michaelis, can be dual registered and codon needs testing. If the ewe is RR, she'll be up for the Cali trade.


----------



## secuono

Juliana had a ram lamb!
Not sure if she's done or not yet, got them moved into the barn.
Sire is Billy, codon RR, can be NABSSAR registered.
And this lambing marks the end of Billy lambs! Rest will be sired by Sebastian, WoolyBully & Michaelis.


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> Not liking the new tail docker. It doesn't stop blood like it should and tends to peel off skin from the tail. Ugh.
> I guess I should of invested in the hot docker and gotten over having to haul lambs to the house to use it.



Tail size seems to have something to do with it sucking. Large lambs had most issues.
Did the 3 newest lambs yesterday w/o issue, all tiny, thin tails. 



I think that I'm going to sell the breeding harnesses & crayons. Almost no ewe lambed near their due date. Some going 3wks now, lol. Just doesn't seem worth the stress of catching rams to deal with it.
Need to sell the ram shields, from a couple years back, too.


----------



## secuono

Shelly had a huge ram lamb, injured herself and ram is doa, she was stuck on her side to boot. 
Was bred to WoolyBully. Had a little black spot on the leg. Having many with a somatic color mutation. 


Tatiana was in WB's group, but I moved her to Sebastian's group soon after. She's past her mark date by too much to have any lambs by WB.

Sebastian and Michaelis are left.

In good news, WoolyBully is going to his new home, hopefully, this weekend.


----------



## secuono

Okay, guess this is the easiest way to see who is left.


----------



## secuono

Rainy, cold day. Decided to do a rough draft for this year's breeding groups.

Will be using both Krillin, with the white head spot & Oreo, spotted, to test out n see if certain ewes carry spotting or not and if a white head spot is related to spotting or just a somatic color mutation.

Also trying to limit how many dual reg ewes I put with Billy.

Billy
Guinevere, Tegan, Surry, Vanilla & Kibito(for fiber eweling).

Michaelis
Juliana, Latte, Periwinkle, Marley & Majin(for meat lamb).

Sebastian
Ewenique, Sugar, Addie, Shenron & Eloise.

Krillin. Head spot
Piccolo(both parents have faint grey patches on sink only), Matilda(sire goes back to my original trio which gave me a high amount of spotting) & Yamcha(white spot & (sire gave me one high amount spotting lamb).

Oreo. Spotted
Tatiana(possible fun colored fiber/meat lamb), Icarus(white spot), Lucia(sire's dam gave me one high amount spotting lamb), Marshmallow(sire of the high amount spotted lamb), Shelly(produced head spot-Icarus) & Patchie(has black eye patch & produced head spot-Krillin).


I may swap Oero's & Krillin's ewes next year. Or at the least, if I sell Krillin, I'll move his ewes to Oreo.


----------



## secuono

Let the latest 3 ewes out.
Video this time.


----------



## secuono

Gonna let the pro shear the sheep. Tried to do Majin, but its impossible to get a blade of the scissors into the fleece. =/


----------



## secuono

Oreo's fleece 



 
Majin's fleece 
So clean!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Periwinkle had a black eweling!
Just one, not sure why no twins this time. 
Sire- Michaelis. Dual registered, RR.
Not sure if the Cali breeder is okay with a single born, but asked just in case.


 

Sent out for Muntjak's codon results, hoping she is RR so that she can go to Cali.
Only have 3 more ewes who could have the lamb that breeder is after.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Marshmallow had twin ramlings!
Both have head marks. Seriously doesn't feel like a genetic oopsie, feels more like definitely a purposeful genetic thing to me...
Sire is Michaelis, RR, NABSSAR.


 

 

 


So. Many. Rams....


----------



## secuono

So far, we've got 13 ramlings to 6 ewelings. oh, we have two "I donnos".


----------



## secuono

Finally got spotted ram's paperwork and since everyone under the sun calls spotted/black n white animals "oreo", I will use a name from this year's list instead!

Hmm, which do you guys like better?
Amur or Zikani?


----------



## SA Farm

secuono said:


> Finally got spotted ram's paperwork and since everyone under the sun calls spotted/black n white animals "oreo", I will use a name from this year's list instead!
> 
> Hmm, which do you guys like better?
> Amur or Zikani?


I like both names lol
Isn’t Amur a type of leopard? Leopards have spots, so that would be appropriate


----------



## secuono

SA Farm said:


> I like both names lol
> Isn’t Amur a type of leopard? Leopards have spots, so that would be appropriate



Oh, you're right! 
A critically endangered leopard to boot!
I should of put a description of the animal to each name they're from/representing...lol.


----------



## Stephine

I am really enjoying this thread. Read all of this and the one from 2016. I was just looking for something on babydoll sheep...
I will be looking for a few in a year or so, when we have rebuilt our home we lost in the 2017 wildfires - to help us mow. Until then, I can just read about them...
Crossing my fingers for more ewe lambs for you in the future!


----------



## secuono

WoolyBully went off to his new home.



 
Nice to be back to 5 rams, even though 6 was just for a few weeks, lol. 4 would be even better....Maybe next year...


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

And the rams.


----------



## secuono

Stephine said:


> I am really enjoying this thread. Read all of this and the one from 2016. I was just looking for something on babydoll sheep...
> I will be looking for a few in a year or so, when we have rebuilt our home we lost in the 2017 wildfires - to help us mow. Until then, I can just read about them...
> Crossing my fingers for more ewe lambs for you in the future!



There's one from 2013 & 2015, too. 
Not sure where I was 2014...lol


----------



## secuono

Latte just had a ramling.
Way too many rams this year, I'm not happy with this.
Sire is Sebastian, codon needs testing, dual reg, black. Pic later, hoping there's another in there, but not likely.


----------



## secuono

No other lamb, darn. 4 Babydoll ewes & Tatiana left to go!


 

 



I don't believe Lolla took from the breeding when Seb escaped.


----------



## secuono

Let Periwinkle and her lamb out. Moved Marshmallow and her lamb into the larger pen. Her other lamb suddenly developed rapid breathing and passed. 
Latte's lamb got docked & tagged. 

Vanilla doesn't look ready to lamb at all.
Tatiana's udder seems larger today! Funny how she was one of the first to lamb last year and is one of the last to go this year!
Searching last year's forum, Matilda didn't lamb. The other ewes due along with Matilda are Eloise & Lucia. I think Eloise didn't feel like she had any udder yet.


----------



## secuono

12 rams, 3 may be reserved shortly. Which leaves me with 9 extra rams right now...
We'll be eating lamb all fall, winter and next spring at this rate! 

C'mon ewe lambs!!!


----------



## SA Farm

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## secuono

Fed everyone lunch, Eloise and Matilda don't feel like they have any udder. 

Since Matilda is by Twinkie, I'll give her a 3rd chance before selling her.

Tatiana's udder looks fuller still, but no lambs yet.


Lucia had an ewe lamb!
Black, RR, NABSSAR, sire is Sebastian.
Of course, everyone wants OEBSR this year...

So, it's all dependent upon Vanilla having twin ewes! 


Been looking up how to cook lamb, deboned, as I found an outlet for dead stuff & I'll have tons of rams to process. 


Chickens have been stealing creep feed, so they get to live locked up for a good long while or until someone buys them. Rooster already lives in his own crate, since he's decided to be nasty like his dad.


Realized that I was missing a black udder to feel, found Lucia & lamb!
Trimmed her eyes so she could see her lamb.


----------



## secuono

Oreo's codon results cam in today, he is QR.


----------



## secuono

I wonder if he'd like supervised time with them...


----------



## secuono

Let Periwinkle and Marshmallow out today.

Matilda looks like maybe a single is in there, but no udder nor hooha changes. Eloise doesn't look round enough for a lamb to be in there.


 



See? No roundness to her at all. =/


 
But she does have my preferred head, fuzzy level ears, tons of wool, but still has open eyes.


 

 
Oh, and Baleen practically lives in here, lol. Which has helped get others in there to eat.


----------



## secuono

A sea of black ramlings! With speckles of white and ewes...lol

 

 

 

Rams


----------



## animalmom

Now considering I'm a goatie person and not a sheep person (although I adore your babydolls) I don't think that is a ram in the bottom of the next to last picture.  Poor thing looks too scrawny to be one of your rams.


----------



## secuono

animalmom said:


> Now considering I'm a goatie person and not a sheep person (although I adore your babydolls) I don't think that is a ram in the bottom of the next to last picture.  Poor thing looks too scrawny to be one of your rams.



Same with the two on the left in the background.


----------



## secuono

Ordered these, seem to have nice, pointy ends. Need that to slip into the wool.
Hope it works out so that I can hand shear a few sheep!



 


Shearing day is scheduled for 8AM on the 24th! 

Where's my coffee?!?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That second pic with the sheep sticking its tongue out is awesome! That’s definitely a POW qualifier!!!


----------



## secuono

I don't have anyone on the waiting list for a NABSSAR only ewe lamb, so I thought to keep Lucia's eweling. But then I remembered that Lucia will be bred to the new spotted ram & it would be better to keep that eweling!

So...

Since I have too many ramlings, with most being only NABSSAR, & this will be the last NABSSAR only eweling to be born(unless Matilda has one), I'm going to try & sell her with a ramling only. If Matilda does happen to have an eweling, I'll do the same thing, sell only with a ramling.


----------



## animalmom

HA got me with those geese!


----------



## secuono

Well, poodles!!

Person on waiting list for a dual eweling replied to my email about not having one and said they're fine with a NABSSAR only! So I just sent them more info on her and if they accept, she's sold!

I had placed the ad literally 3 seconds before the email arrived! Hah


----------



## secuono

Wehner Homestead said:


> That second pic with the sheep sticking its tongue out is awesome! That’s definitely a POW qualifier!!!



I can't find that thread, could someone link it? Thanks


----------



## secuono

A quick recap.
1 wether sold.
0076 pending.
0085 & 0089 pending.
0087 & 0075 pending.
0090 pending.
And one ram to be chosen after individual pictures are taken, pending.

Spoken for-
Rams- 3
Ewes- 5

Available-
11?


----------



## SA Farm

0085 pending twice?


----------



## secuono

Matilda seems wide enough for a single, no?


 


Vanilla, any time now...


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

SA Farm said:


> 0085 pending twice?



Oh, whoops. I'll fix it in a bit, out selling fish.


----------



## secuono

Arrived & pointy!
But raining, so I can use them out tomorrow.


----------



## secuono

Vanilla _finally_ had her lambs!
Ram/ewe twins, white, RR, dual and sire is Sebastian. 
Pictures in a bit.


----------



## secuono

Tatiana is still holding out. 
Matilda seems round, but idk if that's me wanting to see it or reality, lol.
I'll bet Eloise has squat.


----------



## secuono

Jiggly n wiggly....c'mon, lamb already!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

The girl who'll go to Cali.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Ewe lambs

Pika, California





Baleen, pending 



Saola, keeping 



Muntjak, pending 



Vaquita, California 



 Baiji, pending.


----------



## secuono

Ram lambs, all available...


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Tatiana had twins & I finally got to see a lambing this year! All ewes have lambed while the sun was up this year. 
The first, an ewe, had a leg back & had to be pulled. 4:50pm
The second, a ram, came out w/o help. 5:20pm


----------



## secuono




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yay!


----------



## secuono

Vanilla's twins.


----------



## secuono

Lamb slippers!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Put up the temp fence to let ewes grazy it. Horses broke it, not the geese.


----------



## secuono

Hand sheared Majin, took an hour because she kept having a meltdown...


----------



## secuono

So, my experiment about the neighbor's obsessive weed spraying causing lamb deaths & deformities seem to be true.

Last year, I let the ewes on the new land freely & had lambs die, be sickly or deformed. There is a permanent, offset fence by 8ft, that I had put up to keep my animals in. But 8ft is not enough, seems the wind blew it far & wide.

This year, I put up a temporary fence to keep the ewes away from that area until late in winter. Zero problems.

The only two I lost were; one was too large & got stuck, the other developed pneumonia immediately after birth.

So, I will be fencing off the area every autumn from now on. 


In other news, all ewes have lambed during the day this year. Yay!


And one of Guinevere's rams will be a wether tomorrow.


----------



## secuono

So, a lamb kept yelling its head off in the dark.

I go out to see what's up.

Juliana is on the other side of the fence, the one by the road that I added because the dogs were escaping from the old fence....


Yeah. No idea how she got on that side....


Her being a relatively dainty 2yr old, I was able to pick her up and toss her back over the fence! 

*phew*


----------



## SA Farm

I’m sorry about your neighbor poisoning your lambs last year! That’s awful! 

Wonder how Juliana got out


----------



## secuono

Sheared Tatiana. 40min




Moved her in with Vanilla.








Alfalfa hay in those bins.





Matilda.
Lamb or no lamb...hmmm....


----------



## secuono

I need to order more ear tags.

And I need to find a different way to mark ram lambs so that I don't waste tags on meat lambs. Since I won't use a butcher, the tag is unnecessary. 

QR rams should probably be on the butcher list immediately unless someone pre reserves one specifically. 

I'm thinking white wool spray for the blacks & any other color for whites. 




Vanilla, Tatiana and their lambs went out today!
I only tagged the ewe lambs, since the rams might become dinner instead of selling.


----------



## secuono

Sheepies mowing for me.


 

 

 

 

 

Majin's fleece length! 4" to 5"!

 

 


Tatiana's fleece drying. But I don't like the leftover stains when using Unicorn Beyond Clean, so I ordered Kookaburra Scour & hoping it can clean it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nice to have help with the yard work!


----------



## secuono

I need to put a bin of baking soda into the creep feed area.


----------



## secuono

SA Farm said:


> Wonder how Juliana got out



She was out again!
But this time during the day and I found out that the fence at the end broke free and she was bulldozing her way through.


----------



## secuono

Looks like I somehow confused 83 as a ram??  But her tag is in the correct ear.
Idk how I managed that. I guess my mind took a vacation without permission at some point...

I had even posted her pic earlier on here as a ram. Tag is in the left ear=ewe. So how'd I mess that up? Lol

Not sold, so I guess it's fine. 

I don't want more NABSSAR only sheep, so I'll sell her.


----------



## secuono

....How to tell buyers how breeding works in a nice way....


Maybe I need buyers to answer a little quiz before agreeing to sell to them...But then most would say that's being nasty...ugh


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Selling animals to individuals is the worst part about raising them....


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## AmberLops

secuono said:


> View attachment 60223 View attachment 60224 View attachment 60225 View attachment 60226 View attachment 60227 View attachment 60228 View attachment 60229 View attachment 60230 View attachment 60231 View attachment 60232


What kind of sheep are these?
They're gorgeous!


----------



## secuono

AmberLops said:


> What kind of sheep are these?
> They're gorgeous!



Single & dual registered Babydoll Southdown.


----------



## secuono

Had them mow the dogyard while I went grocery shopping.


----------



## AmberLops

Wow! They're adorable...I might have to get some Babydoll Southdowns…


----------



## secuono

Finally sold the chickens, but not before 3 hens being taken. Flm. Never the roo, but always the hens. W/e. Anyway, it was the same guy I sold off my pigs to years before.

Got the rams & pacas mowing the small barn area the horses use. Not much grass in the 7 paddocks. Need to close all but 2, one for ewes one for rams, to get grass growing. 

Have nearly a week of rain coming. 

Sheep will have to be locked up for 2 full days for shearing...They're going to be gross...This is why I hate late April shearing, that and having a small barn.


New guy n new gal sniffin' noses



 
"Human, get them out, I wanna laze around by the barn!"


----------



## secuono

Still haven't found a new hay guy nor has the previous one responded.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

secuono said:


> Still haven't found a new hay guy nor has the previous one responded.


UGH!


----------



## secuono

The ewes are locked up for shearing tomorrow & all the lambs got new head shots.
Rams will be caught in the morning.


----------



## secuono

Rams waiting their turn.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Moved 3 weanlings into the middle paddock, between rams and the aisle. 72, 73 & 74.
Reused the chicken coop as their shelter and feed station. 
Next week, a few more will be moved in.


----------



## secuono

One lamb is being picked up tomorrow.

Bought a 10ft plastic gutter, end caps and 4 clips that keep it stable & attach to your house. Drilled holes on one end for drainage. I used wire through the clips and hung it onto the fence. Filled the old feeders, then the new one. Works great and costs 1/3 the price of one 3ft goat feeder!


----------



## secuono

Had to add a gate so the wild geese don't learn to eat the lambs' food!


 
Middle guy going home today.


----------



## animalmom

Could we get a picture of the new feeder?  Please and thank you.


----------



## secuono

Chiapan has gone to his new home!


----------



## secuono

animalmom said:


> Could we get a picture of the new feeder?  Please and thank you.


----------



## secuono

The weaning hut + two weanlings.


----------



## secuono




----------



## animalmom

The new feeder looks very tidy... I may have to steal your idea.

Oh, yeah, you know... there is just something wrong about seeing naked sheep.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Went to get pics of the greying on one of the twins. Opened the gate & went in before I noticed one sleeping.
I managed to get close pics, leave n lock up w/o waking him.


 




 

 

Geese grazing on my nonexistant grass...There's two other pairs in the easement and ram paddock.


----------



## secuono

A buyer is deciding to wait until next year or maybe get ewes later on, if any are left.
So, I'm sending Muntjac to Cali! 
Making for 4 new unrelated ewes, if things work out.


----------



## secuono

Pulled a mulberry tree from the front yard in late autumn. Planted it today in the middle paddock.
There's another one in the front yard to dig up and plant in a different paddock, but I'll try to move it tomorrow.


----------



## secuono

The eweling that got missed.
Going to post her as a pair sale only, with Gerenuk ramling.


----------



## secuono

Pika thought this was a great place to nap. Had to convince her to move so I could recover the creep feeder. She didn't wanna move.


----------



## secuono

Guinevere came up to me bloated to heck. 
Got her treated & in the barn for the night.
Hoping she pulls through.


----------



## SA Farm




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no...hope she makes it!


----------



## secuono

She's all gassed out & thin again. Her lambs found her & hopped in with her. Dewormed her before letting her out, too.


----------



## secuono

Ram 84 is reserved. So, ewe 83 is selling alone.

Have 8 rams left. Not including the mutt ram.


----------



## misfitmorgan

I always love looking at your lambs!


----------



## secuono

May have a serious buyer for ewe 83 and a ram lamb.

I put Krillin in with the ewes around February 14, which I forgot about until last night. So one mature ewe is off the sale list until I know she's not bred. And maybe Matilda is bred to him...hoping...


----------



## secuono

Grass out on the acreage, the donky-butts follow their mouths right under the net fence. 


 

Gonna have to count everyone each day when they come in...


 

 

 

 

Here youngest gelding is about to chase the lamb. But I kinda gave up, lol. Hoping they are fast enough and smart enough to duck under hot tape to where he can't go. 
Time will tell. 
I'm out if hay, got no grass in the paddocks. Closing all but one and letting them out on the big land to let the paddocks grow in.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

I might have a home for one adult ewe and the rest of the 7 Babydoll ram lambs as wethers! Will be doing a trade for wood boards n posts.

The mix ram might be turned into the dinner ram. Thought of keeping 72 for that instead, since he's the oldest, but he's kinda lean. His twin, 73, is a nice stocky fellow, with a super cute face and sweet personality. Wish he had sold as a breeder. Nope, cannot eat the nice one, no way!


----------



## secuono

Ewe/ram 83 & 88 are sold. 

Trader hasn't replied.


----------



## secuono

Pulled 84 for weaning, may be picked up this week.

Piccolo's wee grey speck, found it in her washed fleece! Some of you may remember that I bought 2 woolly sheep and the ewe was bred. Lamb born had this tiny speck & since I kept her, I made sure to update about the speck.


----------



## secuono

Patched 7 coats.
Coated about 10 ewes.
1 or 2 need smaller coats.
Need to make 2-3 new small coats & 9 medium coats to finish coating the ewes. 
Then I need to make 4 medium coats and one small for the rams.
I ran out of thread and fabric....but not before the machine started having serious tension issues. Stupid, complicated machines....
Ordered more fabric and thread.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You've been busy!  Hope your machine behaves!


----------



## secuono

Found a small spool of thread!
Machine had a few more meltdowns, but I was able to finish 2 small coats and 1 medium. 
And I just realized that they all will need larger coats around October...lol. Near 30 more coats to make?


----------



## secuono

Swapped Vanilla's coat for a smaller one.


----------



## secuono

I made the two small coats extra small somehow......


----------



## secuono

Gerenuk waiting for his new owners to arrive.


----------



## SA Farm

Aw, what a cute little face


----------



## secuono

Not sure where my brain cells are, but I forgot that larger coats means larger neck holes, too.. 



"...Human, you done messed up..."


----------



## secuono




----------



## SA Farm




----------



## animalmom

I just love your wee fuzzy sheep.  Thank you very much for posting pictures.


----------



## secuono

I might have a new trade for 4 black rams/wethers. Trying to figure out if they want rams or wethers though.


----------



## secuono

And, looks like the 2 adult ewes and one ram lamb may be selling soon. 
If that and the trade works out, just one white and one black Babydoll ramlings will be left. Along with those two, the ram/ewe mutts will also be left. 

The transporter may agree to take a ram/wether or two to lessen my bill. Hoping that works out as well! 



 
Lolla finally got another new tag. It was between #8 & #95, hmm, 8 is closer to her previous number of 22. 


 
And California bound ewe continues her friendliness. 


 

 

 

 

Moved mutt ramling (he's large enough) & #88 ramling to weaning. Vanilla's ramling will be last to be pulled.


----------



## secuono

July 2nd I'll be picking up my 4 ewe lambs from Cali!

I'll be hauling my 4 ewe lambs to the shipper that evening & swapping.  Where's the nervous smilie??


----------



## secuono

Ewe 83 injured her leg! She doesn't feel it at all nor can she use it...She and the ram were going to be picked up Friday!


----------



## SA Farm

Oh, no! Poor thing


----------



## secuono




----------



## animalmom

How is ewe 83?  Any idea how she injured her leg?


----------



## secuono

animalmom said:


> How is ewe 83?  Any idea how she injured her leg?



She's moving the leg from the shoulder, but isn't keen on using it to actually walk with it, but she has a couple times that I've seen. She's oddly faster than most of the other lambs on 3 legs...


----------



## secuono

When it's too hot to hold your own head up


----------



## secuono

10ft isn't long enough for the lambs...lol


 

 

 


The wool on Guinevere's lambs is so odd. It's open, not as much lanolin in it, just strange and unlike all other Babydolls that I've felt and seen. Both are rams, so I can't keep one to see how it develops. And their sire, WoolyBully, was sold, so I can't repeat the cross. The others sired by him have normal wool, so maybe its Guin & Wooly combined that makes the odd fiber. Her other lambs, from previous owner, are normal. Hmm


----------



## secuono

All but 3 lambs.


----------



## secuono

Especially in this wether, you can see how his fiber is very different from the others.


----------



## secuono

Oh, how could I of forgotten!
Piccolo is from half siblings, WoolyBully. She seemed to have a real open coat, too. But it didn't seem odd after rain. 
She hasn't grown much new fleece yet, so I'll have to keep up with it.


----------



## secuono

Some weaned late, others right at 8wks. You'd think it helps, but doesn't seem to. 
Need to pull Vanilla's twins as soon as I can catch them.

Everyone except Vanilla's twins were dewormed & weighed today.

ram 51# 8wk twin 
ewe 40# 8wk twin 

E90 38# 9wk single 

R88 51# 10wk twin

R86 45# 11wk single
E87 56# 11wk single
R89 49# 11wk twin
E85 50# 11wk twin

E83 44# 12wk twin
R78 45# 12wk twin
W79 46# 12wk twin
R82 48# 12wk twin

R80 64# 13wk single
E76 60# 13wk single
E77 61# 13wk single

R72 53# 14wk twin
R73 60# 14wk twin
E75 53# 14wk twin


----------



## secuono

The Vanilla twins made it easy! They were in the creep feeder & didn't bolt when I crept in. 
Will recatch them, hopefully today, to weigh, deworm & photograph.


----------



## secuono

Eloise 



 

Lambs in the bottom paddock.


----------



## secuono

Baleen went to her new come in South Carolina!


----------



## secuono




----------



## animalmom

Your pictures make me sigh!  Such beauty and your boys are quite handsome.


----------



## secuono

A wether & an ewe will leave in a few days to southern Georgia!


----------



## secuono

Off to Georgia!


----------



## secuono

Found an 18% feed, been adding more of it. Fed 2x a day. If the rams don't sell, I want them to grow large enough to bother putting them into the freezer.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Babydoll rams left, 1× white & 4× black.
#72 black, 80 white, 82 black, 86 black & 89 black.

Both mutt lambs still available, ram 93 & ewe 94.


----------



## secuono

Moved the Cali bound girls to their own paddock. 
Wednesday night, I'll be moving them to the house yards so that they'll be easy to round up to haul to the vet for their health certificates. 
Then they will go back to either into the house yards or over to their own paddock until the night of July 1st. July 2nd, I'll be driving them down to meet the transporter & picking up my 4 new girls! 

I need to remember to weigh them before they leave! They felt heavy today!



 

 

 
They didn't go far, I'll be able to easily still feed them.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Girls got their health certificate & are ready to go next week!


----------



## secuono

Moved keeper Saola back in with the adult ewes.
Going to move the available ram lambs in with the adult rams soon. Then separate the smaller sold & not sold lambs to keep feeding them & the rest will just be on grass, if there are any left. I haven't made the list yet. 
Saola





Cali girls


 

Pika is so nice, kinda wish I had kept her...lol


----------



## AmberLops

Your sheep are so beautiful! I always wanted Babydolls....maybe someday.


----------



## secuono

AmberLops said:


> Your sheep are so beautiful! I always wanted Babydolls....maybe someday.



Message me when you're ready for some!


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> Message me when you're ready for some!



Oh, you did!
Haha
Chatting with a potential buyer right now, I'll reply once I've settled things with them.


----------



## AmberLops

I'm so excited!!


----------



## secuono

Got the lambs split up in 93F temps, but with almost no hassle. They're all greedy for food, so they all grouped up by the fence & I just scooped each up!

The ones that will keep getting feed-


 

The 2 rams left in original paddock-




The available rams-


----------



## secuono

I need to build walls that "collapse" away for the summer heat, but then fold out for winter & spring lambing...

Here's a terrible pic of what I was thinking of. 
Red are heavy hinges. 
Blue is where the boards will swing to.
Orange is plywood panels. 
Top row of boards would swing up & latch to roof beams.
The boards at the end wall would swing in & latch to wall.
And the ones on the open support posts would swing out & latch together as to not take up barn space.


----------



## secuono

Then, yesterday, the horses decided to open up the barn further...
I have to do this project before winter.
I need to buy new wood to replace the two red lines. I'll then enclose that rectangle. 


 

Then, I need to dig & install a new concrete support column. Tie in wood from left to the right. 
I'll leave that big opening & make a temporary wall for winter use.


----------



## AmberLops

Looks like you have a lot of work ahead of you!


----------



## secuono

AmberLops said:


> Looks like you have a lot of work ahead of you!



It never ends...


----------



## secuono

Welp...that huge beam on the concrete, ya see it in previous pics?

Its NOT attached to the concrete...

Horses shoved it 2ft out. I shoved it back, but the whole thing, all 15+ feet of it, holding the rest of the barn wall up, is sticking out a few inches.

Horses....


----------



## AmberLops

Oh no!!
Are you gonna be able to fix it?


----------



## secuono

No lamb trading today....
Transporter's rig broke down...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

ugh.


----------



## AmberLops

That's too bad 
I hope it gets fixed soon!


----------



## secuono

Rush morning. On our way to meet transporter!


___
Oh potatoes!
Witnessed an idiot almost slamming into another car next to us! 
___

Anywho....


----------



## secuono

Got my new girls! 

And saw a zebu 3yr bull,  SO. TINY!! You could only see its sharp horns and wither hump!




 

 

 

 

 

Failed to get weights on my girls before shipping them out. Darn!


----------



## secuono

New girls are home!
They'll stay in this small yard to get used to grass, since breeder told me they're grass is dried out/hay-like, for a few days. If they don't get the squirts, I'll move them into the barn that has a small yard of tall grass for them to live in for a couple weeks.


----------



## AmberLops

SO adorable!! I can't wait to get mine....soon


----------



## secuono

Fossa


 

Evangeline


 

Hirola


 

Willow


----------



## AmberLops

Love the names! Fossa is gorgeous


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Moved the new girls today. They were gobbling up hay like candy & seemed like there was no more grass good enough for them. 

I also got headshots for registration transfers.


----------



## secuono

AmberLops said:


> Love the names! Fossa is gorgeous



Love how dark black she still is!! So rare these days! Non-greying is also rare, but not as rare.


----------



## AmberLops

secuono said:


> Love how dark black she still is!! So rare these days! Non-greying is also rare, but not as rare.


I think the black is my favorite color so far...and the brown ones! Not sure what brown is called in a sheep ?
Only ever had St. Croix and they were all white...I never thought of looking into sheep colors


----------



## secuono

AmberLops said:


> I think the black is my favorite color so far...and the brown ones! Not sure what brown is called in a sheep ?
> Only ever had St. Croix and they were all white...I never thought of looking into sheep colors



There is no brown/moorit in Southdown or Babydoll Southdown, just black & white.

Black sun bleaches to brown, just like brown hair in people bleaches to blond & how other black haired animals have brownish hair when shedding out.

There are breeders who are trying to breed for resistant sun bleachers. In horses, there's genetics for blacks that resist sun bleaching, but most have the genetics to dull out. Some believe there aren't genetic differences & others say it's related to beling homozygous vs heterozygous.

There is also greying in black. Some grey/fade early on as lambs = rapid color loss. Others grey under 4yrs old. And then there's "aging grey", considered when they start going grey at or after 4yrs old. The latter is usually uncommon. 

Some people believe that there might be moorit hidden, since a couple pictures have surfaced, but no proof & no way to prove that the sheep is purebred. 

Some sun bleaching/old hair examples in other animals. The horse & dog are mine, the rabbits from Google. 

My mini is a Smokey Silver Black. Her mane & tail bleaches to blond, same with her coat.
Underside of mane shows her true color for mane & coat.


 
Lovely highlights!

 two toned neck.


 
Old, bleached coat on bottom-


 
The red here is the old, bleached coat.

 
My dog.
The yellowing around thigh, tail, dock and neck is the old, bleached hair. Main body has been brushed & you can see it's a bright white mixed with new, black hair.
Side of head vs tail dock is most obvious.


 

Then Babydoll wool, my sheep. The sun bleaching gradient can be seen when sheared. 


 

The grey stripe in this one doesn't seem to be from fade greying, but possibly from a period of lack of certain minerals.


----------



## secuono

The bleaching, oddly enough, still happens to greys!





Billy is grey for awhile now.
Before shearing, front left-



After, right-



And this is now-



This is him after shearing a couple years ago, center.
The black ram is an age greyer. He didn't start to grey until after his 4th birthday.




This is his fleece this year-


 


Here's 4 blacks at the feeder, one still black, 3 greying.





And this is a lamb with rapid color loss.
Born black, which sun bleached quickly & is also greying quickly.
I've noticed that ones that are bleaching fast as lambs, are usually also greying quickly.


----------



## secuono

Oh, and!
A greyed black, if skin is injured, will regrow the wool as black & restart the greying process!
Also, this one was injured as a lamb, so the greying got a delay, even before the rest started to grey. (She was still black to the skin)


 



And this is her this year, finally caught up.


----------



## secuono

New girls ate all the hay last night. They love hay, grass, not as much...lol. I need to buy more...


----------



## secuono

Update on 83
Has a limp, but using her leg.


----------



## secuono

Wee white one is thin, hoping grain helps her out.



They met the other cat before, now meeting another. Some lambs like cats, others don't. Two youngest shove the cats away.


 

 

The mutts noticed the housedog.


----------



## AmberLops

Good to know about the colors! Thanks for the info 
And they're all so cute!! They're really small...how big do they get?


----------



## secuono

18" to 24" max at shoulders.
Posted these back in 2016.
The big white one was a Cheviot.


----------



## AmberLops

Wow they are small!!


----------



## secuono

Got all but 1 ewe & 2 rams' new pictures-

Krillin



Oreo



Billy



Latte



Tegan



Shenron



Kibito



Majin



Tatiana


----------



## secuono

Hirola


 Evangeline 


 Saola


 Fossa


 Vanilla


 Matilda 


 Yamcha


 Surry


 Patchie


 Willow


----------



## secuono

Addie



 
Periwinkle 


 
Guinevere 




Icarus


 
Piccolo 


 
Juliana 


 
Lucia


 

Marley 

 
Eloise 


 
Lolla


----------



## secuono

Chocolate 


 
Marshmallow 


 
Shelly


 
Sugar


----------



## AmberLops

Beautiful pictures!
Another question for you...how much do they usually weigh?
Someone on craigslist near me is selling a ram, and they say he weighs 'a solid 300lbs'. Is that their normal weight?


----------



## secuono

This is Kris, 23", getting fat here, 165#. No leg or shoulder definition. 


 

Up to about 200#. NABSSAR allows 26" sheep, so they can get to 200 easily, especially if fat.

Didn't weight these two, but they are 22" and were morbidly, deathly obese. Bought in full fleece, bad idea for many reasons (never again). Were fed excessive amounts of grain all the time, grew 4-5" of wool because of that, too.

Blob on legs...


 

 
Ram got sick because of sudden lack of tons of grain. Almost lost him. No food in his gut for several days, but still tons of lard covering him, inside and out. 


 

Obesity is common in Babydolls, they are like ponies and should not get high quality grass, hay nor grain. Limited grain is fine for growing lambs or pregnant ewes. 


The American Southdown has no heights listed, but has weights up to 300 pounds for mature rams that I've seen mentioned, 250 for yearling rams in breed standard. Sheep keep maturing and filling out in their 3rd year, so I can see the Am. Southdown getting to 300.

So, I would bet it was an American Southdown instead, confused on breed or the guy was guessing at weight. 
Lots of LGD dog people add 20-40# to their dogs, in either actual lard or imaginary number to make them seem larger & intimidating/impressive to others.  
Many of the GPs in Va, if fit & not obese, are actually under 100#.


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha the things people will do... 
To be honest...I didn't know there are 2 types of babydoll sheep! So which type do you have?  In my 2 minutes of research just now, I see that there are Olde English and American ?


----------



## secuono

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha the things people will do...
> To be honest...I didn't know there are 2 types of babydoll sheep! So which type do you have?  In my 2 minutes of research just now, I see that there are Olde English and American ?



There is only one type of Babydoll. 

There are different Southdowns. 

1) The true original, still in the United Kingdom, was created in the late 1700's. Their website lists zero weights or heights, at all.  I hate when they do that!
It seems like they mostly look the same, maybe a little taller, 26"? Contacted them to get weights & heights.

2) Then there is the American Southdown. Like most breeds, they have been super sized. 

3) The Babydoll Southdown is supposedly from the original Southdown that was brought over from the UK. Right at the start of the US making them jumbo sized, instead of following the trend to grow em up, Mr Mock kept them original sized. Since he gave them another word to the name, they aren't considered the actual same breed.  That would of been so confusing & the American Southdown registry probably wouldn't of allowed them over time. Guess that makes it a double edged sword. 

Unfortunately, some Babydoll breeders that show are breeding them up! I don't understand why they don't just switch to the American Southdown then!! Terrible. 
And they are doing that annoying long neck, high wither build. 

4) Australian Southdown is apparently even larger, at a whopping 363#!
From their site-
"In the year 1974 the import ban on sheep from New Zealand was lifted. ...top southdown rams and ewes were imported...
Up till that time a 15 month old Southdowm ram would weigh 150 to 170 lbs (68 - 77kg). A mature Southdown ram would weigh 210 - 230 lbs (95- 104kg). With the infusion of the NZ blood todays top 15 month old rams weigh between 100-125kg with mature rams between 155-165kgs."

So then, there's probably a 5th version, New Zealand Southdown. So, looking that up, they also grew huge(to the 363# size), but used to be under 190#. 


Some old pics of them.


 

 

 

 

 

There's more, but idk where they went.

This is an American Southdown in 1960. 
She currently raises Babydolls & I think American Southdown, too.


----------



## secuono

This is the current American Southdown, ewe & ram...


----------



## secuono

Oh, and more on colors.
The OEBSR allows spotted sheep, so does the new, 3rd registry.
Blacks & spotted have happened in the Southdown before, but everything except white is culled out.

AND
there is a similar project in Australia for the old, small, Babydoll Southdown. They started much further back in history, for whites. And now, they are working on black, too. But the blacks are mutts that are slowly working to purebred.


----------



## AmberLops

I can't stand when people start mixing 2 types of a breed...my family used to import/export military and police German Shepherds from Germany/Russia/Ukraine/France etc...so I have a really hard time with people mixing the European-line shepherds with American lines...they look like collies 

You are quite the expert on sheep! I'm glad I found you on here because, even though I raised some sheep...I really don't know much about them ha ha. I just had meat sheep!
The American Southdowns just looks so...plain and like a sheep ha ha! No offense to them but I love the little, boxy, sweet -looking Southdown Babydolls 

So in the American type...there is no 'Babydoll'?


----------



## secuono

In the US, there is the American Southdown and the Babydoll Southdown, now two separate breeds.


----------



## secuono

to the current GSD monstrosity.


----------



## secuono

Okay, last sheep!

Ewenique 



 

Sebastian 


 

Michaelis


----------



## secuono

Caught this the other day. 
Clearly, I need to tighten up my fencing & probably add more posts...


----------



## secuono

The available boys.
White ram may be sold, waiting on check.
One of the black ones may also sell.


 

 

 

 

 



 The ram mutt may have a home with one of the black rams as wethers.


----------



## secuono

Marylou Ferguson Anderson's sheep, coming yearling Southdown & coming yearling Babydoll Southdown."


----------



## secuono

I need a break from dealing with the public...

So much confusion right now between me, buyer, hauler currently in truck & hauler owner. 


I'll update when this gets figured out, I'm so lost.


----------



## AmberLops

Aw i'm sorry!
Hope it gets worked out soon


----------



## secuono

United Kingdom Southdown responded to my question-

"Hello Klaudia,
Thank you for your enquiry. 
The Southdown Sheep Society does not include sizes, heights or weights on the website. There is diversity within the breed with a range of sheep: some breeders favour the smaller framed, more traditional type, others favour the more  commercial, larger framed animals. All are eligible for registration."

I now want to know about colors!


----------



## AmberLops

That's interesting! Why have registry if there are no standards for the breed?


----------



## secuono

Evangeline now tries to mow me down for grain.


----------



## AmberLops

She is soooo precious


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

I might be taking a trip to West Virginia soon...Hopefully, he'll be able to come here instead or meet closer my way...
I really need to get a van!!


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Going to meet transporter near the VA/WV border with 2 sheep. Hopefully it works out.

Then, might have a buyer for both mutts and a separate buyer for one wether. 

One ramling might be given up because of ewe 83. If so, keeping 83, relisting ramling.

I think that leaves 3 ramlings left to sell? IDK, I need to check paperwork.


----------



## secuono

Yup, 3 rams & the ram that may be given up on.


----------



## secuono

Ignoring the tall stuff.


----------



## secuono

Trying to figure out how to transport an adult & large lamb...in my tiny car...

Gonna need towels on the back seat & front floor to protect against gross feet.

I don't wanna deal with the huge wee puddles ewes make...so...I guess I have to buy giant adult diapers for the ewe and ram...

I should of thought about this earlier so that I could of bought them on Amazon to avoid the embarrassment....


----------



## secuono

Connecticut bound ram is 66# today.


----------



## secuono

Ended up getting the human version of puppy pads. Same quality & much cheaper... You'd think the plastic on the dog ones would be thicker, but no.
Will use a hand towel in each as well to further soak up wee & lots of strong ducktape!

They had self checkout available. Love it! So much faster & bagged properly. No embarrassment today!

Also got some office supplies to make organizing so many lambs easier next year. Just gotta figure out how I want to color code it all...
Oh, and need to redo the work sheet to two sheets & more room for info!


----------



## secuono

I think I'll put Saola & the two oldest Cali ewes in with rams this season. And Okapi/83, too, if buyer decides to back out.


----------



## secuono

Made two forms to make things a bit clearer for myself; birthing sheet & waiting list. 
I've got chicken scratch handwriting...lol, that's why I have a stamp w/my mailing info for paperwork. 
  

I also make a written sheet for all the lambs of the year with their buyers info, deposit date/amount & total due/pickup date & lastly CoR #s. 
Then one sheet for each gender for all of the year's lambs to keep track of weaning, deworming & banding dates. 

Got a few metal crate panels into my car to keep the sheep out of the driver's seat & to stop any possible dumb idea to jump into the back window. Towels down, too.
Now to wait until it's time to wrap up sheep & get hauling butt!


----------



## secuono

Got them to the hauler.


----------



## secuono

Mutt ewe has a buyer, they backed out of the mutt ram. Neighbors have one for them. Deposit for ewe arrived. 

Need to get updated pics of sale lambs. 

Moved the sold & Cali lambs in with the ewes.
Ewes are back on original land only.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

3 available rams/wethers.


----------



## secuono

Wish I had mini haying equipment...


----------



## secuono

Further impressed with their registry.
"Hi Klaudia, 
Thank you for your message.
Any animal is accepted in to the Flock Book provided it is bred from registered parents. There are a few black sheep in the Flock Book and they have a devoted small following, although any colour other than ‘white’ is not highly regarded by the majority of the breeders."


----------



## secuono

Going to change rules further. Having way too much trouble with people flip flopping endlessly, deposits not arriving & buyers not showing up for their lambs for several weeks or not at all.

Deciding on a lamb should happen before contact. All info is on the website + updated pictures. 

Buyer has 7 calendar days for deposit to show up. Lambs are available again to others on the 8th day.

Buyer then has 14 calendar days from date the deposit shows to pickup lamb. Failure to do so will result in forfeiture of lamb & deposit paid.

Now to write up an agreement for prospective buyers to sign & mail to me. Probably should have deposit with it...hmm...

A buyer for one lamb has barely been in contact for 5 weeks, no pickup date in sight, deposit paid, but he's now battling anemia.   Already dual registered, too. 


Did I mention my lawn mower won't start? 
Another crappy year. 

I think I'll be selling Krillin after breeding season is over.

Eloise & Matilda haven't lambed this year.  Hopefully, Matilda lambs next year or will be sold. Eloise lambed late last year.

Have Tatiana's daughter, Majin, listed for sale. Thinking of selling Tatiana, too. Her wool isn't worth anything & she's not really adding anything to her lambs. Hmm...


----------



## secuono

Arrived in Connecticut!


----------



## secuono

Ram 73 & Chocolate are back up for sale.
Buyer will try again next year.


----------



## secuono




----------



## AmberLops

Yay!


----------



## secuono

Fixed my mower!
One paddock left.


----------



## secuono

I think I'm going to start mowing some of the 20 acres...


----------



## AmberLops

Wow that's a tough job!!


----------



## secuono

AmberLops said:


> Wow that's a tough job!!



Well, no luck getting anyone to hay it...

I need to hire someone to mow the weedy areas so I can try to keep it mowed down constantly for a few years.


----------



## secuono

Wether 82 has a deposit on him. 

House sprung a leak...
Metal part rusted down so much the female nut can't really hold it. And it has so much corrosion that it's no wonder that it freezes all the time and that we have no water pressure!


----------



## AmberLops

Sorry about the leak! That's no fun. Glad 82 has a buyer though!


----------



## secuono

Storm came in just as I finished mowing the last paddock.
Then power went out.
We left for town to kill time, hoping power comes back...


----------



## AmberLops

Hope your power comes back on! Stay safe!


----------



## secuono

5hrs, but it finally came on.

Mutt ewe has a buyer!


----------



## secuono

Bought a sheep chair!
Need to find some strong, short panels to use as a funnel system & then probably buy a used automatic headgate, if I can find one, for the end.


----------



## AmberLops

Yay!!


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> Wether 82 has a deposit on him.
> 
> House sprung a leak...
> Metal part rusted down so much the female nut can't really hold it. And it has so much corrosion that it's no wonder that it freezes all the time and that we have no water pressure!



Turns out pipe was rubber...Could of saved $200 if I had known, but you can't tell looking or tapping it. Never would of guessed it to even get a magnet out. 
Anywho, hopefully it'll help water pressure and maybe stop it from freezing each time temps drop..
No daylight through it, water dribbles out.



 

 



One more issue down! Zillions to go!


----------



## secuono

Probably going to go with these groups.
In on October 8th would mean lambs should start to arrive in March, instead of February.


----------



## secuono

Ewe #94 left today!


 

 

 

 

Then my chair came in. Kick plate doesn't line up.


----------



## secuono

I also got a large sized sling for weighing animals. Large instead of small because reviews said large was too small for calves, so thought it'd be good for older lambs. 
Its huge. 
Idk what kind of giant calves the other people had, but it can hold my adult rams...lol


----------



## secuono

Anyone want to buy near 30 acres?


----------



## secuono

She's at her new home.
Censored his face, not sure if they want to be on the net.


----------



## secuono

Joined Open Range to post sheep vs FB.

Their ad-
Facebook shutting down all of the pages/groups you used to visit? Posts getting deleted? Join social media already used by thousands in the Ag industry.

Download the app now, FREE

Apple Store: 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/open-range/id1454514495?ls=1&mt=8

Play Store:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.co.disciplemedia.openrange&hl=en_GB


----------



## secuono

Duiker, #86, now a wether, is getting ready to go to his new home tomorrow! 50 pounds.

Named after the endangered Duiker, Cephalophus adersi, a tiny deer from Zanzibar.


----------



## secuono

Off to PA!


----------



## secuono

Talaud, #82, is now waiting to be picked up tomorrow morning by his new owners. He's a wether, weighs 60# & was dewormed. 
He is named after the endangered Talaud Bear Cuscus, Ailurops melanotis, from the island Salibabu in Indonesia.


----------



## secuono

Duiker is home with his new buddies.


----------



## secuono

So now, I have 3 Babydolls & the mutt left to find homes for.


 

 

#78 might be picked up soon.
#91 buyer is still MIA.
#83 & #88, buyer still deciding on what to do.
And then I think that's all the lambs.


----------



## secuono

Glaucus is going to his new home tomorrow as a NABSSAR registered RR ram!
He got dewormed & is 52#.
He is named after the Blue Glaucus, Glaucus atlanticus, from the Atlantic, Pacific & Indian Oceans.


----------



## secuono

Glaucus has left!

Talaud's owners should arrive shortly.


----------



## secuono

Talaud has gone to his new home!


----------



## secuono

Tested out my new sling!


----------



## AmberLops

Yay! So much good news! Congrats on all the sales...love the names and those cute little faces 
And I couldn't help but laugh at that video


----------



## secuono

Weighed more lambs this morning & same ewe as yesterday by accident. She gave me the same look...lol


----------



## AmberLops

I think I would end up doing that all day just to see their faces


----------



## secuono

@AmberLops @animalmom & others, I have a request & I'm hoping its not against this forum's rules.

Since FB is deleting all sale groups, even ones that don't sell anything, I made a forum specifically just for Babydoll Southdown sheep.
What I'm asking is that a few of you go to the forum and let me know if it is up & working.
There aren't any threads yet, but I cannot tell on my end if others can see it & click on boards.
I will delete the link to it after I hear back from you guys.
Please & thanks!!
http://babydoll-southdowns.proboards.com/


----------



## AmberLops

It seems to be working just fine! I can click on all of the boards


----------



## animalmom

Works and looks fine to me!

I want to know where you find the time to do all you do?  Fess up, you must have a couple clones... right?


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> Probably going to go with these groups.
> In on October 8th would mean lambs should start to arrive in March, instead of February.
> View attachment 64506




No one caught the mistake! 
Lol, Krillin is black. Updated the website picture. 
Also added Chocolate back on. 
Shenron, Eloise & Icarus are by Kris. Makes me wonder if I should sell Krillin so that I have more space for breeding groups...
Or maybe I need to castrate or sell or even rent out Billy each year...hmm...I have two ewes by him, but he's only NABSSAR & it would be nice to work towards all being dual or at least not having any dual ewes bred to him, resulting in only NABSSAR lambs...


----------



## secuono

Tree is in a sheep paddock, makes it related, yeah?

My first ever pears are 7 days from being edible!


----------



## AmberLops

YUM!


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> Tree is in a sheep paddock, makes it related, yeah?
> 
> My first ever pears are 7 days from being edible!
> View attachment 64900




Update.
Tried one.
First bite, incredibly tart!!
Next bites better n better. Super juicy, dripping. Crazy!
So, great pear to gobble down raw.


----------



## secuono

Seems to be pretty obvious now that nothing will happen with the house unless I get it done & just give the bill to DH. And since he also has no interest in moving, spending all my money on making my life easier, when directly related to the livestock, is what I can & will do. Not happy about it.

So, first livestock related buy will be a hay barn. Then/at the same time, fixing the current barn to be for the animals. The lean-to maternity ward will also be built. Adding fencing for more paddocks will probably also happen. If I'm stuck with over priced land we "can't sell" & I can't find hay people for it, then I'm going to put it to use in other ways. But this might need replaning than what was posted before, since I'm not sure where I'll end up sticking the hay barn. Where the round pen is was the best idea, until I just thought of if I had to have hay purchased... So, where the old weaning pen was is probably the next best spot. Closer to barn, but uses paddock space & may be a bit of a pain for hay made here. Ugh, but then the paddocks will be in the way of hay making...


----------



## secuono

Lost Shenron tonight to Salmonella. 

Picking up Nuflor tomorrow to treat everyone as prevention & redoing CDT vaccines, as per vets suggestion. Gotta get the scale ready. 
Vet said that since it rained so much last year, she was advising redoing CDT every 6mo.
Said that even if she had come yesterday, when I noticed the ewe down around 7pm, that she wouldn't of made it. 
She also said that Dyne is good for hogs, but no good for sheep as it changes the gut biome and isn't healthy for them, can make them susceptible to other issues taking over. 
She did a necropsy. Crazy purple intestines, had to get a picture. Didn't take lung picture. Burying tomorrow. 

Shenron was by Kris & had excellent Babydoll shape & characteristics. 
R.I.P.


----------



## AmberLops

R.I.P Shenron 
I'm so sorry that you lost her


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thats really hard i am sorry.


----------



## secuono

Got all the ewes treated. Back breaking...

The sheep chair-
No kick plate because the whole thing is made off. Needs it, one leg got stuck, but I noticed right away. The tails also get bent up badly. 

The legs are way too tall, obviously for tiny Babydolls, but also tall Cheviot/BFL & Corriedale. Weird. I had to LIFT them up, on to and then over onto their backs. 

The Nuflor/Norfenicol is highly painful to sheep. Vet failed to mention that...

What is the true normal temperature of sheep? Different websites & vets say very different things.


----------



## secuono

Should of sold Tegan when I had the chance. She's not built to live. 

Horrible birthday, too. Lightening hit and fried a lot of things in our house...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i am sorry your birthday didnt go your way. and thats horrible abput the lightening.


----------



## AmberLops

I'm sorry...that's terrible 
I hope your day got better, and for what it's worth...happy birthday


----------



## secuono

Tegan came over to eat this morning, didn't have to go to her. Still listing her once she's better, too much trouble on a breeding farm. Sucks, since she's so short and dainty, but not worth it to pass on her weak genetics. 

Grumpy Majin got a new coat. Billy is really influencing her wool to grow, its already long.
Shelly also got a new coat, since she shredded hers to smithereens!



 

Kibito will need a new coat soon, so tall. 


 

And here are 3 pics showing the differences between BFL/Cheviot, Babydoll, BFL/Cheviot/Babydoll, just for kicks.
The Babydoll adds wool, lowers ears, shrinks Roman nose, deepens jaw/cheek & widens head(creating that wedge head). Legs stay decently clean, like the BFL/Cheviot, though.


----------



## secuono




----------



## Jesusfreak101

they are so cute and thats alot of pomagrants.


----------



## secuono

Jesusfreak101 said:


> they are so cute and thats alot of pomagrants.



Pears.
Accidental add.


----------



## secuono

Here is a Babydoll in a show with other, most commonly shown breeds.
Babydoll & pictures belonging to 
Tamara Joyer.


----------



## secuono

Listed the white lamb ram, has a deposit on him, but zero interest in actually showing up for him by buyer. Since I managed to fail to send buyer info about this situation before the deposit, if he sells, I'll refund his deposit. Buyer already knows he must be picked up the last day of September or he's dog food & deposit forfeited. 
Listed Tegan as well and relisted the other ramlings. 

I'm considering weathering Tapir, the really nice Billy ramling, and keeping him for fiber. Ir maybe I should keep him as a replacement ram...I hope he sells as a ram...
The other two black ramlings I'm selling as pet/wether/dog food only. Will be in freezer if not sold in time.
The mutt ramling is no longer listed, he'll be put into the freezer.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Where's Tegan? Ohh...


----------



## animalmom

Beautiful animals! Beautiful land!

Did you make your height stick?  I bet the level bubble helps get a good measure.


----------



## secuono

animalmom said:


> Beautiful animals! Beautiful land!
> 
> Did you make your height stick?  I bet the level bubble helps get a good measure.



No.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002HJ97V0/ref=ya_aw_oh_bia_dp?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh! I love this! I can measure all kinds of animals with that!!!


----------



## secuono

I have decided to sell all my NABSSAR only EWES!

10 ewes available!

https://forever-farms.weebly.com/dams.html


Ewes are available until October 1st. They will become available again after lambing.


----------



## secuono

Redid the breeding chart, again.



 

And chart if all NABSSAR ewes magically sell.


----------



## secuono

I just caught wind of something interesting. 

"...do you know if your NABSSAR ewes can trace lineage to OEBS registry? they will make papers. It costs $20."



Okay. I emailed and am impatiently waiting for a reply. 
If this is true, I'm about to be poor again.


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> I just caught wind of something interesting.
> 
> "...do you know if your NABSSAR ewes can trace lineage to OEBS registry? they will make papers. It costs $20."
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I emailed and am impatiently waiting for a reply.
> If this is true, I'm about to be poor again.




If this is true, 7 ewes and Billy should be able to get their OE CoRs!


----------



## secuono

ITS TRUE!!!
I'm beyond excited!
The sheep I've already made deals on, I'll go through with selling, but rest that have OE parents or grands are on hold until I find out if they get their papers or not.
Super excited for my Billy!


----------



## AmberLops

WOW! That's great news!!


----------



## secuono

Got the copies and check in the mail. 
Made a new breeding chart to only reflect if these 8 sheep get OE registration. If the NABs sell, I'll have to redo the chart altogether & with more consideration, lol. 
 

I wonder how long it will take...


----------



## animalmom

How exciting for you!

By the way, you find the coolest, neatest toys (referring to the height gizmo).


----------



## secuono

Got 3 used gates. Used them to keep the horrendously destructive sheep away.

Swapped the small gate for a larger one I had so that I can lock ponies up by the barn.

Little gate will go near where pictured.


----------



## secuono




----------



## AmberLops

Your farm is absolutely beautiful


----------



## secuono

All the ewes plus the dual reg ramling.


----------



## secuono

The studs & ramlings.


----------



## secuono

Got the pallets in place, bought hay arriving Thursday. 
  
Can't wait to have a separate hay barn & be able to renovate this old barn.


----------



## secuono

Got some "roof" brackets for Tposts from a fellow Babydoll breeder.
Will be making roofs for each paddock. And will add to them in time to have walls. 

Google pic-


 
Brackets currently available to use. This is why I removed the horse round pen, need the 14 posts!


----------



## secuono

Got 100 bales in. 200 more to go next week.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

Another 100 bales in the barn. 
Math shows I need 600 total...


----------



## secuono

Redid the breeding groups for the hundredth time, lol. 
Might change it some if any NABSSAR ewes sell. If not, this will be it.
Hoping for some SPOTS in 2020!



 

 

 

Thinking of letting them graze the winter field for the rest of the month.


----------



## secuono

Most of the rams.


 
Kibito


----------



## secuono

The left over Babydoll rams.


----------



## secuono

Got better pics of sale rams


----------



## secuono

@AmberLops 
Available ramlings in the post above. 
#73 is still the best one out of this year's crop.
He might be dual reg, waiting on OEBSR to decide if his dad will get papers or not.


----------



## AmberLops

#73 is my favorite...him and 89! 
What are their prices?


----------



## secuono

AmberLops said:


> #73 is my favorite...him and 89!
> What are their prices?


400 for 73
350 89
But I'm discounting 73 to 300, since I really don't want him to become dog chow.


----------



## secuono

Tubbies runnin 







 

 

 *Boing!!*


----------



## AmberLops

secuono said:


> 400 for 73
> 350 89
> But I'm discounting 73 to 300, since I really don't want him to become dog chow.


I know it's a long shot...but will they still be available in December?


----------



## secuono

AmberLops said:


> I know it's a long shot...but will they still be available in December?



Probably.


----------



## secuono




----------



## secuono

60mph storm last night. 
Food bin soaked. Gave most out to the pacas and sheep, most dry to horses. Soaked n mushy parts tossed out.
Cart shed shredded.
Horse gate closed somehow and they decided to plow a fence down...

Never a dull, calm moment...


----------



## AmberLops

Oh man 
Sorry about the damage...was there any warning? Looks like a microburst!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That stinks!


----------



## secuono

Flugi is the fence destroyer. She tried it again today when they escaped after hay got delivered. 

The 3 registered ramlings-


----------



## secuono

Working on getting some more sheep...since I've obviously lost my noodle.
Spotted ewe, "appy" ram, plus a wether, since it's a group deal only.
Gotta drive to Floyd Va.
Mom and wether-


 
Ram-


----------



## secuono

Hot another 100 bales in!
Raining all day, so some are wet n drying while laying around all over the place. 


 

 

 
I should probably turn the barn fan on tomorrow to help them dry.


----------



## secuono

Getting this spotted ball rolling extra fast!
Should guarentee a couple spotted lambs! Hopefully, all ewelings.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Those are so cute!


----------



## AmberLops

I LOVE the spots!!


----------



## secuono

Finally heard back from Samson & Hope's new owner, will be scheduling pickup soon.

Might have a buyer for 3 adult ewes and ramling 72 by two different buyers. 

And may have a trade for 2 ewes for an OE ewe. Waiting on person to figure out pickup.


----------



## secuono

Ewes being odd this morning


----------



## secuono

Got a lot done yesterday...


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> Ewes being odd this morning
> View attachment 66194 View attachment 66195



Took 20min to get the morons to go through the gate...


----------



## secuono

If the sales, trade and purchases go well, here's the final draft!

New sheep need their codon tested.
Using every single paddock and the backyard! Yikes!


----------



## secuono

Ready for more sheep!


----------



## secuono

The quad of sheep has a deposit in and scheduled to be picked up first weekend of October. They're going to New York. 
I love how my Cottonballs travel all over!


----------



## secuono

Got most of the clips on the fencing that I forgot to do last year. 
My hand is killing me, I hate fence clips...
Need to buy many 2ft rebar to place between tposts to better secure the bottom edge of fencing against the 2-3 rams that figured out how to limbo...
Lastly, need more garden hose to reach bottom paddock.
Should be ready to use all 7 new paddocks w/o much worry then!
The individual shelters I'll work on installing this fall and winter. They need to be at points where I can easily add hay, too.


----------



## secuono




----------



## AmberLops

Beautiful sky!
You should enter that for POW!


----------



## secuono

Hello, Floyd Va!


----------



## secuono

Who's got a sheep buying problem?
This girl!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks like you have NO problem buying sheep, lol!  Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## secuono

Gonna have registration issues with the ewe, but hopefully can get it sorted...
Pitstop


----------



## secuono

She leaves them together 24/7 during summer, so she *might* be bred already. Time will tell, but she'll be in with Oreo in October.


----------



## secuono




----------



## AmberLops

Congrats on the newbies! They're beautiful!


----------



## secuono

Both are 21.5 inches tall, but I'll double check in the spring after shearing. 


 

 

 
Look at that butt fat!


----------



## secuono

6 mature rams, 6 ramlings, 1 wether, no problems!


----------



## secuono

Got an update on a bunch of my lambs from 2017 & 2018! Malaka, Anat, Jajirobe, Joyce & Lizzy.


----------



## AmberLops

They're so darn cute!


----------



## secuono

A few lazy rams having a meeting with the new guy. 



 

 

 

1 wether & 6 ramlings!
Can you spot the mutt?


----------



## secuono

All except 3 of the ladies.


----------



## secuono

The only fence line left to fix. Gotta hack down the grass to get fence free first, though...


----------



## secuono

Decided to join the 3rd registry, after getting them to add the lifetime reg option. I'll transfer the 3 spotted sheep and if buyers want them registered under that reg, I'll charge extra what the actual fee is. If I keep any spotted lambs from them, I'll register it under BSSBA, too.

Tried to print them...It failed terribly.


----------



## secuono

Sat around and watched sheep, like I tend to do. But this time, I was trying to video them all passing by to get height comparisons. 
Sort of worked out!
Missed Tatiana.

All Babydolls are 3.5 bars and under. The bars are the cattle panel on the right in the right sided pics.
BFL/Cheviot/Babydoll is at about 4 bars.
And the Corriedale is at a whopping 5 bars! 

Ignore the horizontal line.


----------



## secuono

Turns out that Lucy is microchipped, or should be. She has a blue tag for a collar & two tags for visual ID. 
I don't have a universal scanner, so I'll have to call vets and see if anyone has one to scan her with...


----------



## secuono

Codon came in for the new spotted pair.

Both are QQ.


----------



## AmberLops

secuono said:


> Codon came in for the new spotted pair.
> 
> Both are QQ.
> 
> View attachment 66462


What is QQ??


----------



## secuono

AmberLops said:


> What is QQ??



Scrapie resistance test at Codon 171.
QQ is most susceptible
QR is mid-range susceptible
RR is least susceptible


----------



## secuono

30 ewes grazing together for the last time. As 4 of them are to leave this week, plus they're being split up into breeding groups in a couple days.


----------



## secuono

88 & 83 go home tomorrow!

Couldn't tell until today that 88 is a nice, long ram. His early September picture didn't really show it.

IDK how people, nor I, chose before 7+ months old. They change so much!

Leggy



Typical


 A little Long in the body?



Yup, long body, short legs!


 

Comparing 88 to his girlfriend, 83. Longer loin.


----------



## secuono

So annoying when sheep do this...
The ram immediately flops over when he reaches the end of the lead. The ewe bolts around like a spaz until she decides to flop and pretend to be dead. 


 
Used a truck topper and an extra panel to house them overnight. 


 
Ram posing for the girls...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

secuono said:


> he ram immediately flops over when he reaches the end of the lead. The ewe bolts around like a spaz until she decides to flop and pretend to be dead.


Love it, lol.  Sheep playing possum!


----------



## AmberLops

Too cute playing dead!


----------



## secuono

Got the sheep into the crate and then it started pouring!
Gonna keep raining all morning.


----------



## secuono

Picked up right during a short lull in heavy rain. They're off to New Jersey! I think...

As for breeding season...
Heavy arse rain!!!
Looks like breeding season will be delayed a few days.
No way I'm catching sopping wet sheep in the mud!


----------



## AmberLops

secuono said:


> Picked up right during a short lull in heavy rain. They're off to New Jersey! I think...
> 
> As for breeding season...
> Heavy arse rain!!!
> Looks like breeding season will be delayed a few days.
> No way I'm catching sopping wet sheep in the mud!


Oh no!
You could send some of that rain my way


----------



## secuono

Matilda & Surry trade for Bayley happens tomorrow!

Currently waiting on 50 wood pallets to be delivered. Going to make a bunch of little shelters from them, or at least, will try to. Need to get heavy plastic to cover them with.


----------



## secuono

Pallet guy is a no-show...
Wanting to reschedule, now after I texted him, for Thursday.

Now waiting in 90F heat at TSC to chop up a goat panel to be used as 4 hay feeders!
Super slow place...



15min later, finally got my panel! Last one they had.


----------



## AmberLops

secuono said:


> Pallet guy is a no-show...
> Wanting to reschedule, now after I texted him, for Thursday.
> 
> Now waiting in 90F heat at TSC to chop up a goat panel to be used as 4 hay feeders!
> Super slow place...
> View attachment 66541
> 
> 
> 15min later, finally got my panel! Last one they had.
> View attachment 66542


You got lucky getting the last panel!
These past few months, every time I need something at TSC, it always seems to be the last one


----------



## secuono

91F
They didn't come willingly...
Thought I'd pass out. Surry got away from me, whacked both hands/fingers, inner wrist scraped up and hit my head on a tree trunk trying to catch her again.
I hate high heat and humidity mixed with unwanted lady issues and uncooperative anythings!
I need to have people catch their own sheep...
Need to sit in front of the AC for awhile before they arrive and I have to wrangle them again...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OUCH!


----------



## secuono

Yikes! Saw myself in a mirror. Redder than a tomato. 
Idk how people survived without ice water and AC, I'd be long gone...heh


----------



## secuono

New girl, Bayley, is here.


 

 



Last to go is Kolar(72, formerly Tarzier. I forgot what I had named him and sent in a new name for registry. Whoopsies), Marley, Chocolate and Guinevere, up to New York!
I'll be rounding them up tomorrow and pickup will be Friday morning. 

Weather is supposed to be 75, 66 & 76F this weekend.

Will be rounding up everyone else Friday for toe trims and coat measurements! Gonna buy coats from the person I've bought from before. Mine seem to get ruined faster...
Then, split everyone into their breeding groups!


----------



## AmberLops

Sorry you got hurt!
High heat/humidity is a killer 
I have a sheep question for you...how often do Babydoll's need to be sheared?


----------



## secuono

AmberLops said:


> Sorry you got hurt!
> High heat/humidity is a killer
> I have a sheep question for you...how often do Babydoll's need to be sheared?



Once a year.


----------



## secuono

Got the 4 rounded up!
Ready for mid morning pickup.
Marley is in standing heat, buyer approved, been bred several times already. Chocolate was standing and being bred, until Marley and Guinevere went into the pen. Guinevere is bossing him around, didn't see her interested in him any.


----------



## secuono

4 sheep are being picked up tomorrow, Saturday, instead. Buyer confused days.


----------



## secuono

secuono said:


> 4 sheep are being picked up tomorrow, Saturday, instead. Buyer confused days.



Left for New York!

Got a few metal spliter spigots and metal float valves. Should be enough to finish the paddocks' needs. I am one hay panel short, though, but using dividing fenceline for them to share. 

Final posts will be on how dinner lambs turned out and last 2 ramlings selling eventually.


----------



## secuono

Oh, forgot about the wether that came with the spotted pair. Might have a buyer for him. I'll add his updates to this post instead of making new posts.

Oct 10 update-
Lots of flip flopping later, met buyers 2hrs south for the wether. They're from NC, so VA was just a pit stop, lol.


----------



## secuono

I need to catch Tapir & feel him to see if its wool or if he's got a roach back that's occasionally visible...Not sure why it wasn't obvious when he was a lamb. Can't sell a sheep with bad conformation. I'm hoping it's just his wool growing oddly, he's got, I think they call them, transverse striping, too.








I believe this is Hirola. Interesting to see her developing an open face. She's a treat beggar. Lol



Majin and her glorious fleece



Saola is looking more like Juliana, huh?



Condensed little fluff, pretty sure its Piccolo



Krillin is a meaty guy!



Bayley




Tatiana's mutt ramling, he and another ramling are still here, fattening up.


----------



## secuono

Caught him. Feels like it's just the wool. Rather shear him to really know, but that won't happen until April...ugh
At least his face wool is back to normal and not windswept, lol.


----------

